# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية المرسوم التشريعي 112 لعام 1950

## هيثم الفقى

قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية
المرسوم التشريعي 112 تاريخ 13/3/1950
المادة 1 
1- تختص النيابة العامة باقامة دعوى الحق العام ومباشرتها ولا تقام من غيرها الا في الاحوال المبينة في القانون. 
2- ومع ذلك تجبر النيابة العامة على اقامتها اذا اقام المضرور نفسه مدعيا شخصيا وفاقا للشرائط المعينة في القانون. 
3- ولا يجوز تركها او وقفها او تعطيل سيرها الا في الاحوال المبينة في القانون. 

المادة 2 
كل شخص تقام عليه دعوى الحق العام فهو مدعى عليه ويسمى ظنينا اذا ظن فيه بجنحة ومتهما اذا اتهم بجناية. 

المادة 3 
1- تقام دعوى الحق العام على المدعى عليه امام المرجع القضائي المختص التابع له مكان وقوع الجريمة او موطن المدعى عليه او مكان القاء القبض عليه. 

2- في حالة الشروع تعتبر الجريمة انها وقعت في مكان وقع فيه عمل من اعمال البدء في التنفيذ. وفي الجرائم المستمرة يعتبر مكانا للجريمة كل محل تقوم فيه حالة الاستمرار. وفي جرائم الاعتياد والجرائم المتتابعة يعتبر مكانا للجريمة كل محل يقع فيه احد الافعال الداخلة فيها. 

3- اذا وقعت في الخارج جريمة من الجرائم التي تسري عليها احكام القانون السوري ولم يكن لمرتكبها محل اقامة في سورية ولم يلق القبض عليه فيها فتقام دعوى الحق العام عليه امام المراجع القضائية في العاصمة. 

المادة 4 
يحق لكل متضرر اقامة دعوى الحق الشخصي بالتعويض عن الضرر الناتج عن الجرائم. 

المادة 5 
1- يجوز اقامة دعوى الحق الشخصي تبعا لدعوى الحق العام امام المرجع القضائي المقامة لديه هذه الدعوى كما تجوز اقامتها على حدة لدى القضاء المدني ، وفي هذه الحال يتوقف النظر فيها الى ان تفصل دعوى الحق العام بحكم مبرم. 
2- اذا اقام المدعي الشخصي دعواه لدى القضاء المدني فلا يسوغ العدول عنها واقامتها لدى المرجع الجزائي. 
3- ولكن اذا اقامت النيابة العامة دعوى الحق العام جاز للمدعي الشخصي نقل دعواه الى المحكمة الجزائية مالم يكن القضاء المدني قد فصل فيها بحكم في الاساس. 

المادة 6 
موظفوا الضابطة العدلية مكلفون استقصاء الجرائم وجمع ادلتها والقبض على فاعليها واحالتهم على المحاكم الموكول اليها امر معاقبتهم. 

المادة 7 
يقوم بوظائف الضابطة العدلية النائب العام ووكلاؤه ومعاونوه وقضاة التحقيق. ويقوم بها ايضا قضاة الصلح في المراكز التي لايوجد فيها نيابة عامة. كل ذلك ضمن القواعد المحددة في القانون. 

المادة 8 
1- يساعد النائب العام في اجراء وظائف الضابطة العدلية : 

المحافظون 
القائم مقامون 
مديرو النواحي 
المدير العام للشرطة 
مديرو الشرطة 
مدير الامن العام 
رئيس القسم العدلي 
رئيس دائرة الادلة القضائية 
ضباط الشرطة والامن العام 
نقباء ورتباء الشرطة المكلفون رسميا برئاسة المخافر او الشعب. 
رؤساء الدوائر في الامن العام. 
مراقبو الامن العام المكلفون رسميا برئاسة المخافر او الشعب. 
ضباط الدرك على اختلاف رتبهم. 
رؤساء مخافر الدرك من اية رتبة كانوا. 
مختارو القرى واعضاء مجالسها. 
رؤساء المراكب البحرية والجوية. 
وجميع الموظفين الذين خولوا صلاحيات الضابطة العدلية بموجب قوانين خاصة. 

2- يقوم كل من الموظفين المذكورين بوظائف الضابطة العدلية في نطاق الصلاحيات المعطاة له في هذا القانون والقوانين الخاصة بهم. 

المادة 9 
لنواطير القرى العموميين والخصوصيين وموظفي مراقبة الشركات والصحةوالحراج الحق في ضبط المخالفات وفقا للقوانين والانظمة المنوط بهم تطبيقها ويودعون رأسا المرجع القضائي المختص المحاضر المنظمة بهذه المخالفات. 

المادة 10 
1- يتولى النيابة العامة قضاة يمارسون الصلاحيات الممنوحة لهم قانونا ، وهم مرتبطون بقاعدة تسلسل السلطة وتابعون اداريا لوزير العدلية. 
2- يلزم قضاة النيابة في معاملاتهم ومطالباتهم الخطية باتباع الاوامر الخطية الصادرة اليهم من رؤسائهم او من وزير العدلية. 

المادة 11 
1- يرأس النيابة العامة لدى محكمة النقض قاض يدعى ( النائب العام لدى محكمة النقض ) يعاونه وكيل او اكثر. 

2- يبدي النائب العام لدى محكمة النقض مطالباته في الدعاوى الجزائية المرفوعة الى هذه المحكمة ويراقب في هذه الدعاوى سير الأعمال التي يقوم بها النواب العاملون لدى محاكم الاستئناف ووكلاؤهم ومعاونوهم وله ان يبلغ هذه النيابات العامة الملاحظات التي تبدو له من تدقيق الدعاوى المذكورة برسائل او ببلاغات عامة. 

المادة 12 
يرأس النيابة العامة لدى كل محكمة استئناف قاض يدعى ( النائب العام ) يؤازره عدد من الوكلاء والمعاونون وبقومون جميعا بأعمالهم لدى محاكم الاستئناف والبداية والصلح في منطقتهم وفقا للقوانين النافذة. 

المادة 13 
1- يقوم الوكلاء والمعاونون بأعمال النيابة العامة التي يفوضهم بها النائب العام. 
2- يمارس المعاونون المعينون في ا لأقضية جميع صلاحيات النيابة العامة في منطقة قضائهم تحت اشراف النائب العام ويخابرون وزير العدلية بواسطته. 

المادة 14 
1- النائب العام هو رئيس الضابطة العدلية في منطقته. ويخضع لمراقبته جميع موظفي الضابطة العدلية بما فيهم قضاة التحقيق. 
2- اما مساعدوا النائب العام في وظائف الضابطة العدلية المعينون في المادتين 8 و9 فلا يخضعون لمراقبته الا فيما يقومون به من الاعمال المتعلقة بالوظائف المذكورة. 

المادة 15 
1- يراقب النائب العام سير العدالة ويشرف على الدوائر القضائية والسجون ودور التوقيف وعلى تنفيذ القوانين ويمارس الادارة العدلية ويمثل السلطة التنفيذية لدى المحاكم والدوائر القضائية ويخابر وزير العدلية رأسا. 

2- وهو الذي يحرك دعوى الحق العام وينفذ الاحكام الجزائية. 

المادة 16 
اذا توانى موظفو الضابطة العدلية وقضاة التحقيق في الامور العائدة اليهم يوجه اليهم النائب العام تنبيها وله ان يقترح على المرجع المختص ما يقتضيه الحال من التدابير التأديبية. 

المادة 17 
1- النائب العام مكلف استقصاء الجرائم وتعقب مرتكبيها. 
2- ويقوم بذلك على السواء النواب العامون المختصون وفقا لاحكام المادة 3 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 18 
في الاحوال المبينة في المادة 19 وما يليها حتى المادة 29 من قانون العقوبات يقوم بالوظائف المذكورة في المادة السابقة النائب العام التابع له موطن المدعى عليه او مكان القاء القبض عليه او موطنه الاخير. 

المادة 19 
للنائب العام وسائر موظفي الضابطة العدلية ان يطلبوا مباشرة معاونة القوة المسلحة حال اجراء وظائفهم. 

المادة 20 
يتلقى النائب العام الاخبارات والشكاوى التي ترد اليه. 

المادة 21 
على وكلاء ومعاوني النائب العام حال علمهم بوقوع جرم خطير ان يخبروا فورا النائب العام به وان ينفذوا تعليماته بشأن الاجراءات القانونية. 

المادة 22 
يجري النائب العام التتبعات القانونية بشأن الجرائم التي يتصل خبرها بعلمه اما من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على امر من وزير العدلية. 

المادة 23 
يرسل النائب العام قرارات قضاة التحقيق ويبلغها وينفذها طبقا للقواعد المبينة في الباب المتعلق بقضاة التحقيق. 

المادة 24 
لايجوز لقاض ان يحكم بالدعوى التي تولى وظيفة النيابة العامة فيها. 

المادة 25 
على كل سلطة رسمية او موظف علم اثناء اجراء وظيفته بوقوع جناية او جنحة ان يبلغ الامر في الحال الى النائب العام المختص ، وان يرسل اليه جميع المعلومات والمحاضر والاوراق المتعلقة بالجريمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 26 
1- من شاهد اعتداء على الامن العام او على حياة احد الناس او على ماله يلزمه ان يعلم بذلك النائب العام المختص. 
2- لكل من علم في الاحوال الاخرى بوقوع جريمة ان يخبر عنها النائب العام. 

المادة 27 
1- يحرر الاخبار صاحبه او من ينيبه عنه بموجب وكالة خاصة او النائب العام اذا طلب اليه ذلك ويوقع كل صفحة من الاخبار النائب العام والمخبر او وكيله. 
2- اذا كان المخبر او وكيله لايعرف كتابةامضائه فيستعاض عن امضائه ببصمة اصبعه. واذا تمنع وجبت الاشارة الى ذلك. 
3- تبقى الوكالة مرفقة بورقة الاخبار وللمخبر اذا شاء ان يستخرج على نفقته صورة عن اخباره. 

المادة 28 
1- الجرم المشهود هو الجرم الذي يشاهد حال ارتكابه او عند الانتهاء من ارتكابه. 

2- ويلحق به ايضا الجرائم التي يقبض على مرتكبيها بناء على صراخ الناس او يضبط معهم اشياء او اسلحة او اوراق يستدل منها انهم فاعلو الجرم وذلك في الاربع والعشرين ساعة من وقوع الجرم. 

المادة 29 
1- اذا وقع جرم مشهود يستوجب عقوبة جنائية وجب على النائب العام ان ينتقل في الحال الى موقع الجريمة. 
2- ويحيط النائب العام قاضي التحقيق علما بانتقاله ولا يكون ملزما بانتظار حضورة لمباشرة عمله طبقا لما هو مبين في المواد التالية. 

المادة 30 
1- ينظم النائب العام محضرا بالحادثة وبكيفية وقوعها ومكانه ويدون اقوال من شاهدها ومن كانت لديه معلومات عنها او معلومات تفيد التخحقيق. 
2- يصادق اصحاب الافادات المستمعة على افاداتهم بتوقيعها. وعند تمنعهم عن التوقيع يصرح بذلك في المحضر. 

المادة 31 
1- للنائب العام ان يمنع اي شخص موجود في البيت او في المكان الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة من الخروج منه او الابتعاد عنه. 
2- ومن يخالف هذا المنع يوضع في محل التوقيف ثم يحضر لدى قاضي التحقيق لمحاكمته والحكم عليه بعد سسماع دفاعه ومطالبة النائب العام. 
3- واذا لم يمكن القبض عليه ولم يحضر بعد تبليغه مذكرة الدعوى يحكم عليه غيابيا ولا يقبل الحكم اي طريق من طرق المراجعة وينفذ في الحال. 
4- ان الغقوبةالتي يمكن قاضي التحقيق ان يحكم بها هي الحبس التكديري والغرامة من 25 ليرة الى 100 ليرة سورية. 

المادة 32 
1-يضبط النائب العام الاسلحة وكل مايظهر انه استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة او اعد لهذا الغرض كما يضبط كل مايرى من آثار الجريمة وسائر الاشياء التي تساعدعلى اظهار الحقيقة. 

2- يستجوب النائب العام المدعى عليه عن الاشياء المضبوطة بعد عرضها عليه ثم ينظم محضرا يوقعه مع المدعى عليه واذا تمنع هذا الاخير عن التوقيع صرح بذلك في المحضر. 

المادة 33 
اذا تبين من ماهية الجريمة ان الاوراق والاشياء الموجودة لدى المدعى عليه يمكن ان تكون مدار استدلال على ارتكابه الجريمة فللنائب العام ان ينتقل حالا الى مسكن المدعى عليه للتفتيش عن الاشياء التي يراها مؤدية الى اظهار الحقيقة. 

المادة 34 
1- اذا وجد في مسكن المدعى عليه اوراق او اشياء تؤيد التهمة او البراءة فعلى النائب العام ان يضبطها وينظم بها محضرا. 
2- ومن حق النائب العام وحده والاشخاص المعينين في المادتين 36 و 97 الاطلاع على الاوراق قبل اتخاذ القرار بضبطها. 

المادة 35 
1- يعنى بحفظ الاشياء المضبوطة بالحالة التي كانت عليها. فتحزم او توضع في وعاء اذا اقتضت ماهيتها ذلك وتختم في الحالتين بختم رسمي. 
2- اذا وجدت اوراق نقدية لايستوجب الامر الاحتفاظ بها بالذات لاستظهار الحقيقة او لحفظ حقوق الطرفين او حقوق الغير جاز للنائب العام ان يأذن بايداعها صندوق الخزينة. 

المادة 36 
1- تجر ي معاملات التفتيش المبينة في المواد السابقة بحضور المدعى عليه موقوفا كان او غير موقوف. 
2- فان رفض الحضور او تعذر حضوره جرت المعاملة امام وكيله او امام اثنين من افراد عائلته والا فبحضور شاهدين يستدعيهما النائب العام. 
3- تعرض الاشياء المضبوطة على المدعى عليه او على من ينوب عنه للمصادقة والتوقيع عليها وان امتنع صرح بذلك في المحضر. 

المادة 37 
1- للنائب العام في حالة الجرم المشهود المستوجب عقوبةجنائية ان يأمر بالقبض على كل شخص من الحضوريستدل بالقرائن القوية على انه فاعل ذلك الجرم. 
2- وان لم يكن الشخص حاضرا اصدر النائب العام امرا باحضاره ، والمذكرة التي تتضمن هذا الامر تسمى مذكرة احضار. 
3- يستجوب النائب العام في الحال الشخص المحضر لديه. 

المادة 38 
1- يوقع النائب العام والكاتب والاشخاص المذكورون في المادة 36 على كل صفحة من اوراق الضبط التي ينظمها بمقتضى الاحكام السابقة. 
2- واذا تعذر وجود هؤلاء الاشخاص فيسوغ للنائب العام تنظيم المحاضر بمعزل عنهم ويصرح بذلك في المحضر. 

المادة 39 
اذا توقف تمييز ماهية الجرم واحواله على معرفة بعض الفنون والصنائع فعلى النائب العام ان يستصحب واحدا او اكثر من ارباب الفن او الصنعة. 

المادة 40 
اذا مات شخص قتلا اوبأسباب مجهولة باعثة على الشبهة فيستعين النائب العام بطبيب اواكثر لتظيم تقرير باسباب الوفاة وبالة جثة الميت. 

المادة 41 
على الاطباء والخبراء المشار اليهم في المادتين 39 و 40 ان يقسموا قبل مباشرتهم العمل يمينا بان يقوموا بالمهمة الموكولة اليهم بشرف وامانة. 

المادة 42 
يتولى النائب العام التحقيق وفقا للاصول المعينة للجرائم المشهودة ، اذا حدثت جناية او جنحة وان لم تكن مشهودة ، داخل بيت ، وطلب صاحب البيت الى النائب العام اجراء التحقيق بشأ نها. 

المادة 43 
اذا اطلع النائب العام في الاحوال الخارجة عما هو مبين في المادتين 29 و42 بطريقةالاخبار او بصورة اخرى على وقوع جناية او جنحة في منطقته او علم بأن الشخص المعزو اليه ارتكاب الجناية او الجنحة موجود في منطقته فيطلب الى قاضي التحقيق اجراء التحقيقات والتوجه بنفسه الى مكان الحادث اذا لزم الامر لينظم فيه المحاضر المقتضاة طبقا لما هو مبين في الفصل الخاص بقضاة التحقيق. 

المادة 44 
على قضاة الصلح في المراكز التي لايوجد فيها نيابة عامة ، وعلى ضباط الدرك والشرطة ورؤساء مخافر الدرك والشرطة ان يتلقوا الاخبارات المتعلقة بالجرائم المرتكبة في الاماكن التي يمارسون فيه وظائفهم. 

المادة 45 
في المراكز التي ليس فيها قاضي صلح او ضباط درك او شرطة او رئيس مخفر درك او شرطة يقدم الاخبار الى من يقوم مقام احدهم من موظفي الضابطة العدلية. 

المادة 46 
ان موظفي الضابطة العدلية المذكورين في المادة 44 ملزمون في حال وقوع جرم مشهود او حالما يطلبهم صاحب البيت ان ينظموا ورقة الضبط ويستمعوا لافادات الشهود وان يجروا التحريات وتفتيش المنازل وسائرالمعاملات التي هي في مثل هذه الاحوال من وظائف النائب العام وذلك كله طبقا للصيغ والقواعد المبينه في الفصل الخاص باجراء وظائف النائب العام. 

المادة 47 
1-اذا اجتمع في مكان التحقيق نائب عام وأحد موظفي الضابطة العدلية ، يقوم النائب العام باعمال الضابطة العدلية. 
2- واذا كان من حضر من الموظفين المذكورين قد بدأ بالعمل فللنائب العام حينئذ ان يتولى التحقيق بنفسه او ان يأمر من باشره باتمامه. 

المادة 48 
يمكن النائب العام اثناء قيامه بالوظيفة في الاحوال المبينة في المادتين 29 و 42 ان يعهد الى احد رؤساء مخافر الشرطة او الدرك بقسم من الاعمال الداخلة في وظائفه اذا رأى ضرورة لذلك ماعدا استجواب المدعى عليه. 

المادة 49 
على موظفي الضابطة العدلية مساعدي النائب العام ان يودعوا اليه بلا ابطاء الاخبارات ومحاضر الضبط التي ينظمونها في الاحوال المرخص لهم فيها مع بقية الاوراق. 

المادة 50 
اذا اخبر موظفوالضابطة العدلية بجناية او جنحة لايكل اليهم القانون امر تحقيقها مباشرة فعليهم ان يرسلوا في الحال ذلك الاخبار الى النائب العام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 51 
1- اذا كان الفعل جنايةاودع النائب العام التحقيقات التي اجراها او التي احال اليه اوراقها موظفو الضابطة العدلية الى قاضي التحقيق. 
2- اما اذا كان الفعل جنحة فله ان يحيل الاوراق الى قاضي التحقيق او الى المحكمة مباشرة حسب مقتضيات الحال. 
3- وفي جميع الاحوال يشفع الاحالة بادعائه وبطلب ما يراه لازما. 
4- وللنائب العام ايضاان يحفظ الاوراق اذا اتضح له منها ان الفعل لايؤلف جرما او لادليل عليه. 

المادة 52 
1- لقاضي التحقيق عند وقوع الجرائم المشهودة ان يباشر جميع المعاملات التي هي من اختصاص النائب العام. 
2- وله ايضا ان يطلب حضور النائب العام ولكن بدون ان يتوقف عن اجراء المعاملات المذكورة. 

المادة 53 
اذا وقع جرم مشهود واجريت بشأنه المعاملات اللازمة واحال النائب العام تلك المعاملات الى قاضي التحقيق فيلزمه ان يدققها في الحال. فان وجد في المعاملات كلها او بعضها خللااو نقصانا كان له ان يكمل النقص او يجدد المعاملة. 

المادة 54 
1- ليس لقاضي التحقيق في غير الجرم المشهود ان يباشر تحقيقا او يصدر مذكرة قضائية قبل ان تقام الدعوى لديه 
2- وللنائب العام ان يطلب في جميع ادوار التحقيق الاطلاع على المعاملات على ان يعيدها الى قاضي التحقيق خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة. 

المادة 55 
يصطحب قاضي التحقيق عندما ينتقل الى موقع الجريمة كاتب دائرته او مستنابا عنه ويعطي النائب العام علما بانتقاله لمرافقته اذا شاء. 

المادة 56 
لايجوز لقاضي التحقيق ان ينظر او يحكم في الدعوى التي حقق فيها. 

المادة 57 
لكل شخص يعد نفسه متضررا من جراء جناية او جنحة ان يقدم شكوى يتخذ فيها صفة الادعاء الشخصي الى قاضي التحقيق المختص وفقا لاحكام المادة 3 من هذاالقانون. 

المادة 58 
1- للنائب العام ان يودع قاضي التحقيق الشكاوى التي تقدم اليه والتي يتلقاها من موظفي الضابطة العدلية مشفوعة بادعائه ويطلب مايراه لازما. 
2- وللمتضرر في قضايا الجنحة ان يقدم دعواه مباشرة الىمحكمة الجزاء وفقا للاصول المبينة في المواد التالية. 

المادة 59 
تجري في الشكاوى احكام المادة 27 المتعلقة بالاخبار. 

المادة 60 
1- لايعد الشاكي مدعيا شخصيا الا اذا اتخذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي صراحة في الشكوى او في تصريح خطي لاحق او ادعى في احدهما بتعويضات شخصية ، وعليه ان يجعل النفقات والرسوم وفقا للاحكامن الخاصة بها. 

2- يمكن الشاكي الرجوع عن دعواه الشخصية في مدة يومين. وفي هذه الحالة لاتلزمه الرسوم والنفقات منذ تصريحه بالرجوع عن الدعوى. ويبقى للمدعى عليه الحق في المطالبة بالتعويض عند الاقتضاء. 

المادة 61 
يعفى المدعي الشخصي من تعجيل الرسوم والنفقات اذا حصل على المعونة القضائية وفاقا لقانونها الخاص. 

المادة 62 
1- يمكن اعفاء المدعي الشخصي من نفقات ورسوم الدعوى كلها او بعضها اذا منعت محكامة المدعى عليه بقرار من قاضي التحقيق او قاضي الاحالة، واتضح حسن نيةالمدعي من شكواه. 

2- ويكون الاعفاء بقرار مفصل الاسباب. 

المادة 63 
للشاكي ان يتخذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي في جميع ادوار الدعوى حتى ختام المحاكمة البدائيةاو الجنائية ولا يعتد برجوعه عن دعواه بعد صدور الحكم وان حصل في مدة يومين من اتخاذه صفة المدعي الشخصي. 

المادة 64 
على المدعي الشخصي الذي لايقيم في مركز قاضي التحقيق ان يتخذ له موطنا فيه وان لم يفعل فلا يحق له ان يعترض على عدم تبليغه الاوراق التي يوجب القانون ابلاغه اياها. 

المادة 65 
اذا رفعت الشكوى الى قاضي تحقيق غير مختص اودعها قاضي التحقيق المختص. 

المادة 66 
يودع قاضي التحقيق المختص الشكوى الى النائب العام. 

المادة 67 
للنائب العام اذا تبين له ان الشكوى غير واضحة الاسباب او ان الاوراق المبرزة لاتؤيد ها بصورة كافية ، ان يطلب الى قاضي التحقيق مباشرة التحقيق توصلا الى معرفة الفاعل ، وللقاضي عندئذ ان يستمع الى الشخص او الاشخاص المقصودين في الشكوى وفاقا للاصول المبينة في المادة 74 وما يليها ، الىان يدعي النائب العام بحق شخص معين 

المادة 68 
1- اذا كان التحقيق قد جرى بحق شخص معين بناء على اتخاذ المدعي صفة الادعاء الشخصي وفقا للمادة 57 وانتهى بقرار منع المحاكمة فللمدعي عليه ان يطالب الشخص المدعي بالتعويض امام المرجع المختص. 

2- ولا يحول ذلك دون اقامة دعوى الحق العام بجريمة الافتراء المنصوص عليها في المواد 392 و393 و 394 من قانون العقوبات. 

المادة 69 
1- عندما يمثل المدعي عليه امام قاضي التحقيق يتثبت القاضي من هويته ويطلعه على الافعال المنسوبة اليه ويطلب جوابه عنها منبها اياه ان من حقه ان لايجيب عنها الابحضور محام ، ويدون هذا التنبيه في محضر التحقيق فاذا رفض المدعى عليه اقامة محام او لم يحضر محاميا في مدة اربع وعشرين ساعة جرى التحقيق بمعزل عنه. 

2- اذا تعذر على المدعى عليه في دعاوى الجناية اقامة محام وطلب الى قاضي التحقيق ان يعين له محاميا فيعهد في امر تعيينه الى نقيب المحامين اذا وجد مجلس نقابة في مركزه والا تولى القاضي امر تعيينه ان وجد في مركزه محام. 

3- يجوز في حالة السرعة بسبب الخوف من ضياع الادلة استجواب المدعى عليه قبل دعوة محاميه للحضور. 

المادة 70 
1- للمدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال والمدعي الشخصي ووكلائهم الحق في حضور جميع اعمال التحقيق ماعدا سماع الشهود. 

2- ولايحق للاشخاص المذكورين في الفقرةالاولى ، بحال تخلفهم عن الحضور ، بعد دعوتهم حسب الاصول ، ان يطلعوا على التحقيقات التي جرت في غيابهم. 

3- ويحق لقاضي التحقيق ان يقرر اجراء تحقيق بمعزل عن الاشخاص المذكورين في حالة الاستعجال او متى رأى ضرورة ذلك لاظهار الحقيقة وقراره بهذا الشأن لايقبل المراجعة انما يجب عليه عند انتهائه من التحقيق المقرر على هذا الوجه ان يطلع عليه ذوي العلاقة. 

المادة 71 
1- لايسوغ لكل من المتداعين ان يستعين لدى قاضي التحقيق الابمحام واحد. 
2- ولا يحق للمحامي الكلام اثناء التحقيق الا بإذن المحققق. 
3-واذا لم يأذن له المحقق بالكلام اشير الى ذلك في المحضر ويبقى له الحق في تقديم مذكرة بملاحظاته. 

المادة 72 
1- يحق لقاضي التحقيق ان يقرر منع الاتصال بالمدعى عليه الموقوف مدة لاتتجاوز عشرة ايام قابلة التجديد مرة واحدة. 
2- ولا يشمل هذا المنع محامي المدعى عليه الذي يمكنه ان يتصل به في كل وقت وبمعزل عن اي رقيب. 

المادة 73 
1- اذا ادلىالمدعى عليه اثناء التحقيق بدفع يتعلق بعدم الاختصاص او بعد م سماع الدعوى او بسقوطها او بكون الفعل لايستوجب عقابا وجب على قاضي التحقيق بعد ان يستمع الى المدعي الشخصي ويستطلع رأي النائب العام ان يفصل في الدفع خلال اسبوع من تاريخ الادلاء به. 

2- وقراره بهذا الشأن يقبل المراجعة وفقا للاصول المبينه في الفصل الخاص باستئناف قرارات قاضي التحقيق ولا توقف هذه المراجعة سير التحقيق. 

المادة 74 
لقاضي التحقيق ان يدعو الاشخاص الواردة اسماؤهم في الاخباروالشكوى وفي طلب النائب العام وكذلك الاشخاص الذين يبلغه ان لهم معلومات بالجريمة او باحوالها والاشخاص الذين يعينهم المدعى عليه. 

المادة 75 
تبلغ مذكرات الدعوى للشهود قبل اليوم المعين لاستماعهم بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الاقل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 76 
يستمع قاضي التحقيق بحضور كاتبه الى كل شاهد علىحدة. 

المادة 77 
يتثبت قاضي التحقيق من هوية الشاهد ثم يسأله عن اسمه وشهرته وعمره ومهنته وموطنه وهل هو متزوج او في خدمة احد الفريقين او من ذوي قرباه وعن درجة القرابة ويحلفه بأن يشهد بواقع الحال بدون زيادة او نقصان ويدون جميع ذلك في المحضر. 

المادة 78 
1- تدون افادة كل شاهد في محضر يتضمن الاسئلة الموجهة اليه واجوبته عليها. 
2- تتلىعلى الشاهد افادته فيصادق عليها ويوقع كل صفحة منها او يضع بصمة اصبعه عليها ان كان اميا واذا تمنع او تعذر الامر عليه يشار الى ذلك في المحضر. 
3- يذكر في آخر المحضر عدد الصفحات التي تضمنت افادة الشاهد ويوقع كل صفحة منها قاضي التحقيق وكاتبه. 
4- تتبع الاصول نفسها بشأن افادات المدعي والمدعى عليه والخبراء. 
5- عند انتهاء التحقيق ينظم جدول بأسماء الاشخاص المستمعين وتاريخ سماعهم وعدد صفحات محاضر افاداتهم. 

المادة 79 
1- تستوجب مخالفة الاصول المبينه في المادة السابقة تغريم الكاتب خمسين ليرة سورية وتعرض قاضي التحقيق للمؤاخذة المسلكية. 
2- تفرض الغرامة بقرار من المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى اذا احتج امامها بهذه المخالفة. 

المادة 80 
1- لايجوز ان يحصل حك في محضر التحقيق ولا ان يتخلل سطوره تحشية واذا اقتضى الامر شطب كلمة او زيادتها وجب على قاضي التحقيق والكاتب والشخص المستجوب ان يوقعوا ويصادقوا على الشطب والا ضافة في هامش المحضر تحت طائلة العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة. 

2- تعتبر لاغية كل تحشية او شطب او اضافة غير مصادق عليها. 

المادة 81 
يستمع على سبيل المعلومات لافادة الاشخاص الذين لم يبلغوا الخامسة عشرة من عمرهم بدون ان يحلفوا اليمين المنصوص عليها في المادة 77 

المادة 82 
1- كل من يدعى لاداء الشهادة مجبر على الحضور امام قاضي التحقيق واداء شهادته والا استهدف لغرامة لاتتجاوز ثلاثمائة ليرة سورية يفرضها عليه قاضي التحقيق بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام بموجب قرار نافذ في الحال. 

2- ولقاضي التحقيق ان يقرر احضار الشاهد. 

المادة 83 
اذا حضر في الجلسة التالية الشاهد الذي فرضت عليه الغرامة وابدى عذرا مشروعا جاز لقاضي التحقيق ان يعفيه من الغرامة بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام. 

المادة 84 
يقرر قاضي التحقيق للشاهد الذي يطلب نفقة انتقاله التعويض الذي يستحقه. 

المادة 85 
1- اذا كان الشاهد مقيما في مركز قاضي التحقيق وتعذر عليه الحضور بداعي المرض المثبت بتقرير طبي فينتقل قاضي التحقيق الى منزله لسماع شهادته. 
2- اما اذا كان الشاهد مقيما خارج مركز قاضي التحقيق فلهذا ان ينيب قاضي الصلح او ضابط الدرك او ضابط الشرطة او رئيس مخفر الدرك التابع له موطن الشاهد لسماع افادته. 
3- تعين في الاستنابة النقاط التي يجب الافادة عنها. 

المادة 86 
1- لقاضي التحقيق عندما يكون الشاهد مقيما خارج منطقته ان ينيب قاضي التحقيق التابع لموطن الشاهد. 
2- وللقاضي المستناب ، اذا كان الشاهد ليقيم في مركز دائرته ، ان يطبق الاصول المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة. 

المادة 87 
على المستناب وفقا للمادتين السابقتين ان ينفذ الاستنابة ويرسل محضر التنفيذ الى قاضي التحقيق المستنيب. 

المادة 88 
اذا ظهر لقاضي التحقيق عند انتقاله الى منزل احد الشهود في الاحوال المبينة في المواد الثلاث السابقة ان حالة الشاهد الصحية لم تكن لتمنعه عن الحضور كان له ان يصدر مذكرة احضار بحق الشاهد والطبيب الذي اعطاه التقرير بالمعذرة الصحية وان يحيلها على المحكمة بالجرم المنصوص عليه في المادة 455 من قانون العقوبات. 

المادة 89 
1- لايجوز دخول المنازل وتفتيشها الااذا كان الشخص الذي يراد دخول منزله وتفتيشه مشتبها فيه بانه فاعل جرم او شريك او متدخل فيه او حائز اشياء تتعلق بالجرم ، او مخف شخصا مدعى عليه. 
2- ان دخول القاضي احد المنازل بحال عدم توفر الشروط المذطورة آنفا يعتبر تصرفا تعسفيا من شأنه فسح المجال للشكوى من الحكام. 

المادة 90 
مع مراعاة الاحكام السابقة يحق لقاضي التحقيق ان يقوم بالتحريات في جميع الامكنة التي يحتمل وجود اشياء فيها يساعداكتشافها على ظهور الحقيقة. 

المادة 91 
1- يجري التفتيش بحضور المدعى عليه اذا كان موقوفا. 
2- فان ابى الحضور او تعذر عليه ذلك او كان موقوفا خارج المنطقةالتي يجب ان يحصل التفتيش فيها. جرت المعاملة بحضور وكيله اذا كان الفعل جناية. 
3- واذا لم يكن له وكيل او لم يمكن احضاره في الحال عين قاضي التحقيق وكيلا عن المدعى عليه لحضور هذه المهمة. 

المادة 92 
1- اذا لم يكن المدعى عليه موقوفا وكان موجودا في محل التفتيش فيدعى لحضور هذه المعاملة ولا ينبغي اعلامه بها مقدماً. 
2- اذا لم يكن المدعى عليه موجودا جرت المعاملة طبقا لاحكام المادة السابقة. 

المادة 93 
1- اذا وجب اجراء التفتيش في منزل شخص غير المدعى عليه دعي هذا الشخص لحضور المعاملة. 
2- فان كان غائبا او تعذر عليه الحضور جرى التفتيش امام اثنين من افراد عائلته الحاضرين في مكان التفتيش والا فبحضور شاهدين يستدعيهما قاضي التحقيق. 

المادة 94 
1- لقاضي التحقيق ان يفتش المدعى عليه ، وله ان يفتش غيره اذا اتضح من امارات قوية انه يخفي اشياء تفيد في كشف الحقيقة. 
2- واذا كان المفتش انثى، وجب ان يكون التفتيش بمعرفة انثى تنتدب لذلك. 

المادة 95 
1-يعطي قاضي التحقيق النائب العام علما بانتقاله الى موقع الجرم او بقيامه بالتفتيش. 
2- يصطحب قاضي التحقيق كاتبه ويضبط او يأمر بضبط جميع الاشياء التي يراها ضرورية لاظهار الحقيقة وينظم بها محضرا ويعنى بحفظها وفقا لاحكام الفقرة الاولى من المادة 35. 

المادة 96 
لقاضي التحقيق ان يضبط لدى مكاتب البريد كافة الخطابات والرسائل والجرائد والمطبوعات والطرود ، ولدى مكاتب البرق كافة الرسائل البرقية ، كما يجوز له مراقبة المحادثات الهاتفية متى كان لذلك فائدة في ظهور الحقيقة. 

المادة 97 
1- اذا اقتضت الحال البحث عن اوراق ، فلقاضي التحقيق وحده او لموظف الضابطة العدلية المستناب وفقا للاصول ان يطلع عليها قبل ضبطها. 

2- لاتفض الاختام ولاتفرز الاوراق بعد ضبطها الافي حضور المدعى عليه او وكيله او في غيابهما اذا دعيا وفقا للاصول ولم يحضرا ، ويدعى ايضا من جرت المعامله عنده لحضورها. 

3-يطلع قاضي التحقيق وحده على الرسائل والبرقيات المضبوطة حال تسلمه الاوراق في غلافها المختوم فيحتفظ بالرسائل والبرقيات التي يراها لازمة لاظهار الحقيقة او التي يكون امر اتصالها بالغير مضرابمصلحة التحقيق. ويسلم مابقي منها الى المدعى عليه او الى الاشخاص الموجهة لهم. 

4- ينبغي ان ترسل اصول الرسائل والبرقيات المضبوطة جميعها او بعضها او صور عنها الى المدعى عليه او الى الشخص المو جهة اليه في اقرب مهلة مستطاعة الا اذا كان امر اتصالها بهما مضرا بمصلحة التحقيق. 

5- اما الاوراق النقدية فتطبق عليها احكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 35. 

المادة 98 
لكل من يدعي حقا على الشيء المضبوط ان يطلب الى قاضي التحقيق ان يرده اليه فان رفض طلبه كان للمستدعي ان يستأنف قرار الرفض الى قاضي الاحالة الذي يمكنه ان يستمع اليه اذا رأى ضرورة لذلك. 

المادة 99 
الاشياء المضبوطة التي لايطلبها اصحابها في ميعاد ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء الدعوى تصبح ملكا للدولة بغير حاجة الى حكم يصدر بذلك. 

المادة 100 
اذا كان الشيء المضبوط مما يتلف بمرور الزمن او يستلزم حفظه نفقات تستغرق قيمته ، جاز لقاضي التحقيق ان يأمر ببيعه بطريق المزاد العلني متى سمحت بذلك مقتضيات التحقيق ، وفي هذه الحالة يكون لصاحب الحق فيه ان يطالب في الميعاد المبين في المادة السابقة بالثمن الذي بيع به. 

المادة 101 
1- يمكن لقاضي التحقيق ان ينيب احد قضاة الصلح في منطقته او قاضي تحقيق آخر لاجراء معامله من معاملات التحقيق في الامكنة التابعة للقاضي المستناب. وله ان ينيب احد موظفي الضابطة العدلية لاية معاملة تحقيقية عدا استجواب المدعى عليه. 

2- يتولى المستناب من قضاة الصلح او موظفي الضابطة العدلية وظائف قاضي التحقيق في الامور المعينة في الاستنابة. 

المادة 102 
1- لقاضي التحقيق في دعاوى الجناية و الجنحة ان يكتفي باصدار مذكرة دعوة على ان يبدلها بعد استجواب المدعى عليه بمذكرة توقيف اذا اقتضى التحقيق ذلك. 
2- اما اذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه او خشي فراره فلقاضي التحقيق ان يصدر بحقه مذكرة احضار. 

المادة 103 
اذا ابلغ الشاهد مذكرة دعوى وتمنع عن الحضور فلقاضي التحقيق ان يقرر احضاره وان يحكم عليه بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 82. 

المادة 104 
1- يستجوب قاضي التحقيق في الحال المدعى عليه المطلوب بمذكرة دعوة. اما المدعى عليه الذي جلب بمذكرة احضارفيستجوبه خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة من وضعه في النظارة. 

2- حال انقضاء الاربع وعشرين ساعة يسوق رئيس النظارة ، من تلقاء نفسه ، المدعى عليه الى النائب العام فيطلب هذا الى قاضي التحقيق استجواب المدعى عليه. فان ابى اوكان غائبا او حال دون ذلك مانع شرعي طلب النائب العام الى قاضي تحقيق آخر او الى رئس المحكمة البدائية او الى قاضي الصلح ان يستجوبه. فان تعذر استجواب المدعى عليه امر النائب العام باطلاق سراحه في الحال.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 105 
اذا اوقف المدعي عليه بموجب مذكرة احضار وظل في النظارة اكثر من اربع وعشرين ساعة دون ان يستجوب او يساق الى النائب العام وفقا لما ورد في المادة السابقة اعتبر توقيفة عملا تعسفيا ولوحق الموظف المسؤول بجريمة حجز الحرية الشخصية المنصوص عليها في المادة 358 من قانون العقوبات. 

المادة 106 
1- بعد استجواب المدعى عليه او في حال فراره يمكن قاضي التحقيق ان يصدر بحقه مذكرة توقيف اذا كان الفعل المسند اليه معاقبا بالحبس او بعقوبة اشد منه ويلزمه ان يستطلع رأي النائب العام في الامر. 

2- لقاضي التحقيق ان يقرر اثناء المعاملات الحقيقية ومهما كان نوع الجريمة استرداد مذكرة التوقيف بموافقة النائب العام على ان يتخذ المدعى عليه موطنا مختارا في مركز قاضي التحقيق ليبلغ فيه جميع المعاملات المتعلقة بالتحقيق وانفاذ الحكم. ولا يقبل قرار قاضي التحقيق باسترداد مذكرة التوقيف اي طريق من طرق المراجعة. 

المادة 107 
يوقع على مذكرات الدعوة والاحضار و التوقيف القاضي الذي أصدرها ويختمها بخاتم دائرته ويذكر فيها اسم المدعى عليه وشهرته وأوصافه المميزة بقدر الامكان. 

المادة 108 
يصرح في مذكرة التوقيف بالجرم الذي استوجب اصدارها والمادة القانونية التي تعاقب عليه. 

المادة 109 
يبلغ المدعى عليه مذكرات الدعوة والاحضار والتوقيف ويترك له صورة عنها. 

المادة 110 
تكون مذكرات الدعوى والاحضار والتوقيف نافذة في جميع الاراضي السورية. 

المادة 111 
من لم يمتثل لمذكرة الاحضار او يحاول الهرب يساق جبرا. واذا اقتضى الامر فيستعين المولج بانفاذ المذكرة بالقوة المسلحة الموجوده في اقرب مكان. 

المادة 112 
من وجد في حال الجرم المشهود او ماهو بحكم الجرم المشهود وكان الفعل جناية فلا يحتاج القبض عليه الى مذكرة احضار ، وعلى كل شخص من موظفي الحكومة وعامة الناس ايا كان ان يقبض عليه وان يحضره امام النائب العام. 

المادة 113 
ان الموظف المولج بانفاذ مذكرة التوقيف يستصحب معه من االقوة المسلحة الموجودة في اقرب موقع من محل انفاذ المذكرة ، مايكفي للقبض على االمدعى عليه وسوقه ، وعلى قائد هذا الموقع استجابة الطلب حسبما هو مسطر فيها. 

المادة 114 
اذا تعذر القاء القبض على المدعى عليه فيبلغ مذكرة التوقيف في محل سكنه الاخير. وينظم بذلك ضبط بحضور المختار او شاهدين. 

المادة 115 
من يقبض عليه بموجب مذكرة توقيف يساق بلا ابطاء الى النيابة العامة في مركز قاضي التحقيق الذي اصدر المذكرة فتعطي الموظف الذي نظم المذكرةايصالا بتسلم المدعى عليه وترسل هذا الاخير الى محل التوقيف وتحيط قاضي التحقيق علما بالامر. 

المادة 116 
اذا لم تراع الاصول المعينة قانونا لمذكرات الدعوىوالاحضار والتوقيف غرم الكاتب خمسة وعشرون ليرةسورية بقرار من المحكمة. ويوجه عند الاقتضاء تنبيه الى النائب العام والمحقق ويمكن ان يستهدفا للشكوى من الحكام. 

المادة 117 
1- في كل نوع من انواع الجرائم يمكن قاضي التحقيق بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام ان يقرر تخلية سبيل المدعىعليه اذا استدعاها بشرط ان يتعهد المدعى عليه بحضور جميع المعاملات كلما طلب منه ذلك وبانفاذ الحكم عند صدوره. 

2- اما اذا كانت الجريمة من نوع الجنحة وكان الحد الاقصىللعقوبة التي تستوجبهاالحبس سنة وكان للمدعى عليه موطن في سورية وجب اخلاء سبيله بعد استجوابه بخمسة ايام. على ان احكام هذه الفقرة لاتشمل من كان قد حكم عليه قبلا بجناية او بالحبس اكثر من ثلاثة اشهر بدون وقف التنفيذ. 

المادة 118 
1- في الاحوال التي لاتجب فيها تخلية السبيل بحق ، يجوز اطلاق سراح المدعى عليه بكفالة او بدونها. وتضمن الكفالة : 

أ- حضور المدعى عليه معاملات التحقيق واالمحاكمة ومثوله لانفاذ الحكم عند صدوره. 
ب- تأدية المبالغ الآتي ذكرها بالترتيب االتالي : 

اولا- الرسوم والنفقات التي عجلها المدعي السخصي. 
ثانيا- الر سوم والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة. 
ثالثا- الغرامات. 

2-وتعطي هذه الكفالة الاولوية لذوي الاستحقاق بالمبالغ المبينة آنفا. 
3- يعين في ااقرار القاضي بتخلية السبيل مقدار الكفالة والمبلغ المخصص منه بكل من قسميها. 

المادة 119 
اذا تبين بعد اخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه ان اسبابا طارئة هامة تستلزم احضاره او توقيفه من جديد، كان لقاضي التحقيق ان يصدر مذكرة بهذا الامر ، ولو كانت تخلية السبيل صادرة عن قاضي الاحالة تعديلا لقراره. وفي هذه الحال الاخيرة عليه ان يرفع ا لاوراق بلا ابطاء الى قاضي الاحالة لتثبيت مذكرة التوقيف او الغائها ولا يؤخر ذلك انفاذ المذكرة. 

المادة 120 
1- للمدعى عليه والظنين والمتهم ان يطلبوا تخلية السبيل ايا كان نوع الجرم وفي جميع ادوار التحقيق والمحالكمة وذلك مع مراعاة احكام المادة 130. 

2- يقدم الطلب الى قاضي التحقيق او قاضي الاحالة حسب الحال وفي اثناء المحاكمة الى المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى. 

3- ولا يحق لقاضي التحقيق او قاضي الاحالة بعد اصدار قرار الظن او الاتهام ولا للمحكمة بعد الحكم بالدعوى النظر في تخلية السبيل وانما يعود هذا الامر للمرجع الذي رفعت اليه الدعوى. 

4- اما اذا قضى القرار الصادر عن قاضي التحقيق او الاحالة عن المحكمة بعدم الاختصاص فيبقى النظر في تخلية السبيل عائدا الى المرجع الذي اصدر القرار وذلك الى ان تفصل مسألة الاختصاص. 

المادة 121 
في جميع الاحوال المبينة في المادة السابقة يقدم طلب تخلية السبيل بموجب استدعاء ينظر فيه بغرفة المذاكرة بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام. 

المادة 122 
1- إن القرار بشأن تخلية السبيل يمكن استئنافه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة تبدأ بحق النائب العام من وصول الأوراق الى قلمه للمشاهدة وبحق المدعي الشخصي والمدعي عليه من وقوع التبليغ. 

2- يقدم الاستئناف بواسطة المرجع الذي أصدرالقرار المستأنف الى قاضي الاحالة إذا كان صاداً عن قاضي التحقيق أو من ينوب عنه والى المحكمة الاستئنافة إذا كان القرار صادراً عن قاضي الصلح أو المحكمة البدائية. 

المادة 123 
إذا كان اخلاء السبيل المدعى عليه مقيدا ًبشرط الكفالة فتؤدى هذه الكفالة منه أو من غيره إما نقداً و إما اسناداً على الدولة أو مضمونة من الدولة وإما ضمانة مصرفية أو عقارية أو تجارية بمقدار قيمة الكفالة. 

المادة 124 
1- إذا كانت الكفالة مالاً نقدياً أو أسنادا على الدولة أو مضمونة منها فتودع صندوق الخزينة ويؤخذ بها ايصال. 

2- يبرز سند الايصال أو كتاب الضمانة المصرفية أو سند الكفالة العقارية المذيل بوضع اشارة الحجز من قبل امانة السجل العقاري أو سند الكفالة التجارية المصدق من الكاتب العدل الى المرجع الذي قرر تخلية السبيل فيسطر أشعار الى النائب العام لاطلاق سراح المدعى عليه. 

3- من أخلي سبيله بكفالة أو بدون كفالة ملزم بأن يتخذ موطناً مختاراًفي مركز دائرة التحقيق أو المحكمة التي قررت تخلية سبيله. 

المادة 125 
إذا تخلف المدعى عليه بدون عذر مشروع عن حضور احدى معاملات التحقيق او جلسات المحاكمة او لم يمتثل لانفاذ الحكم أصبح القسم الاول من الكفالة من حق الخزينة , على أنه يمكن بحال صدور بمنع المحاكمة اوبسقوط الدعوى العامة او بعدم المسؤولية او بالتبرئة ان يقضى في القرار او الحكم برد القسم الاول من الكفالة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 126 
1- يسترجع الكفيل القسم الثاني من الكفالة اذا قضي بمنع المحاكمة او بسقوط الدعوى العامة او بعدم المسؤولية او بالتبرئة. 
2- اما اذا قضي بالعقاب فيخصص القسم الثاني من الكفالة لتأدية الرسوم والنفقات والغرامات وفقا للترتيب المبين في المادة 118 وان بقي شيء فيرد الى الكفيل. 

المادة 127 
1- على النائب العام ان يبرز الى صندوق المال من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب المدعي الشخصي بيانا من القلم يوجب مصادرة القسم الاول من الكفالة تطبيقا للمادة 125 او خلاصةعن الحكم القاضي بتحصيل الرسوم والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة والغرامة وفقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 126. 

2- اما الكفالة المصرفية والكفالة التجارية فتنفذ فيما يتعلق بالرسوم والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة والغرامة وفقا للاصول المتبعة في تحصيل الاموال الاميرية ، وفيما يتعلق بالرسوم والنفقات المعجلة من المدعي الشخصي بواسطة دائرة التنفيذ. 

المادة 128 
ان النزاع الذي ينشأ عن تطبيق احكام المادتين السابقتين يفصله المرجع الموجودة لديه الدعوى او المرجع الذي حكم بها وذلك في غرفةالذاكرة وبناء على استدعاء صاحب العلاقة. 

المادة 129 
اذا دعي المدعى عليه المخلى سبيله وتخلف فلقاضي التحقيق او المحكمة بحسب الحال اصدار مذكرة احضار او توقيف بحقه. 

المادة 130 
1- يحال المتهم على محكمة الجنايات موقوفا بموجب مذكرة قبض. 

2- ولا تنفذ هذه المذكرة بحق من لم يكن قد تقرر توقيفه اثناء التحقيق او كان قد اخلي سبيله اثناء التحقيق او المحاكمة انما يلزمه ان يسلم نفسه الى المحكمة قبل جلسة المحاكمة بيوم واحد على الاقل ويظل موقوفا حتى صدور الحكم. 

3- يفقد المتهم الحق الممنوح له بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة وتنفذ بحقه مذكرة القبض اذا طلب بالطريقة الادارية الى قلم المحكمة وتخلف بدون عذر مشروع عن الحضور في اليوم المعين لاتمام المعاملات المنصوص عليها في المادة 372 وما يليها. 

4- يجوز لمحكمتي الجنايات والنقض اثناء نظر القضية ان تخلي سبيل المتهم اذا استدعاهما وذلك وفقا لقواعد تخلية السبيل المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل ، على انه لايجوز اخلاء سبيل المتهم الا بكفالة نقدية او مصرفية كما لايجوز اخلاء سبيل المتهم الفار الذي قبض عليه او سلم نفسه بعد صدور الحكم بحقه غيابيا. 

5- يجوز إخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه أو المتهم بإحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم/37/ لعام/1966/ وتعديلاته المتضمن قانون العقوبات الاقتصادية بكفالة نقدية أو مصرفية أو عقارية لا تقل عما يضمن أداء الحقوق الشخصية والرسوم والمصاريف وحضور أدوار التحقيق والمحاكمة وتنفيذ الحكم. 
وفي حال فرار المتهم المخلى سبيله وصدور حكم غيابي بحقه تستوفي الجهة المدعية الحقوق الشخصية المحكوم بها بمقدار ما تضمنه الكفالة ويخضع الباقي من الكفالة للأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل . 
تستثنى جرائم تزوير النقد وترويجه وسرقة السيارات من إخلاء السبيل في جميع أدوار التحقيق والمحاكمة.


المادة 131 
يودع قاضي التحقيق النائب العام معاملات التحقيق لدى انتهائه منها فيعطي النائب العام مطالبته فيها خلال ثلاثة ايام على الاكثر. 

المادة 132 
اذا تبين لقاضي التحقيق ان الفعل لايؤلف جرما او انه لم يقم دليل على ارتكاب المدعى عليه اياه قرر منع محاكمته وامر باطلاق سراحه ان لم يكن موقوفا لداع آخر. 

المادة 133 
اذا تبين لقاضي التحقيق ان الفعل مخالفة ، احال المدعى عليه على المحكمة الصلحية وامر باطلاق سراحه ان كان موقوفا. 

المادة 134 
اذا تبين لقاضي التحقيق ان الفعل جنحة احال الظنين على المحكمة الصلحية او البدائية حسبما يكون الفعل من اختصاص هذه او تلك. فان كان موقوفا وكان الجرم المسند اليه يستوجب الحبس بقي قيد االتو قيف. 

المادة 135 
يطلق سراح الظنين اذا كانت الجنحة لاتستوجب الحبس وانمال يلزمه ان يتخذ موطنا في مركز المحكمة اذا كان مقيما خارجا عنه. 

المادة 136 
في جميع الاحوال التي يظن بها في المدعى عليه بجنحة او مخالفة يلزم النائب العام ان يرسل اوراق الدعوى الى قلم المحكمة العائدة اليها خلال يومين من ايداعه اياها مرفقة بقائمة مفردات. 

المادة 137 
1- اذا اعتبر قاضي التحقيق ان الفعل جناية وان الادلة كافية لادانة المدعى عليه فانه يقرر ايداع النائب العام اوراق التحقيق في الحال لاجراء المعاملات المبينة في فصل الاتهام. 

2- ويبقى مفعول مذكرة التوقيف الصادرة بحق المدعى عليه جاريا الى ان يصدر قاضي الاحالة قراره في الدعوى. 

المادة 138 
يجب ان تشتمل قرارات قاضي التحقيق المذكورة في هذا الفصل على اسم الظنين وشهرته وعمره ومحل ولادته وموطنه ومهنته وعلى بيان موجز للفعل المسند اليه وصفه القانوني وهل قامت ادلة كافية ام لا على ارتكابه الفعل المذكور. 

المادة 139 
1- للنائب العام في مطلق الاحوال ان يستأنف قرارات قاضي التحقيق. 
2- وللمدعي الشخصي ان يستأنف القرارات الصادرة بمقتضى المواد 118 و132 و 133 و 134 والقرارات المتعلقة بعدم الاختصاص و كل قرار من شأنه ان يضر بحقوقه الشخصية. 
3- وليس للمدعى عليه ان يستأنف سوى القرارات الصادرة بمقتضى المادة 118 والقرارات المتعلقة بعدم الاختصاص. 

المادة 140 
1- يقدم الاستئناف خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة تبتديء بحق النائب العام من تبليغ القرار اليه وبحق المدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه غير الموقوف من تبلغهما القرار في الموطن المختار وبحق المدعى عليه الموقوف من تسلمه القرار. 

2- يجري التبليغ المبين في الفقرة السابقة خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة من صدور القرار. 

المادة 141 
1- يرفع الاستئناف الى قاضي الاحالة وترسل الاوراق اليه وفقا لمادة 137 فينظر في الاستئناف بصورة مستعجلة 
2- يبقى المدعى عليه في محل التوقيف الى ان يبت قاضي الاحالة في استئنافه او الى ان تنقضي مواعيد الاستئناف المبينة آنفا. 

المادة 142 
يقضي قاضي الاحالة على المدعي الشخصي غير المحق في استئنافه بتعويض للمدعى عليه اذا وجب الامر. 

المادة 143 
يعين وزير العدلية لدى كل محكمة استئنافية قاضيا للاحالة يختاره من قضاة الاستئناف او رؤساء البداية بناء على اقتراح النائب العام. 

المادة 144 
على النائب العام ان يهيء الدعوى خلال خمسة ايام من استلامه الاوراق المرسلة اليه بموجب المادتين 137 و 139 وان ينظم تقريره في الخمسة ايام التالية على الاكثر وفي اثناء هذه المدة يسوغ لكل من الظنين او المدعي الشخصي ان يقدم مايرغب من اللوائح على ان لايكون ذلك سببا لتأخير وضع التقرير. 

المادة 145 
يطلع قاضي الاحالة على تقرير النائب العام ويفصل في المطالب الواردة فيه بقرار يتخذه في الحال اوفي ميعاد ثلاثةايام. 

المادة 146 
1- يتعين على قاضي الاحالة في مطلق الاحوال ان ينظر بناء على طلب النائب العام في جميع الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات المستفادة من التحقيق بحق الاظنا ء المحالين عليه ولو لم يبحث عنها في قرار قاضي التحقيق. 

2- لقاضي الاحالة اثناء النظر في استئناف اي قرار صدر عن قاضي التحقيق ان ينظر في الموضوع ويتولى اتمام التحقيق واصار القرار المقتضي وفقا للاحكام المبينة في هذا الفصل. 

المادة 147 
لايجلب المدعي الشخصي والظنين والشهود امام قاضي الاحالة ، الا اذا قرر توسيع التحقيق او القيام بتحقيق جديد ، وفي هاتين الحالتين يحق له ان يتولى التحقيق بنفسه او ان ينيب عنه القاضي الذي قام بالتحقيق او غيره مـــــــن القضاة المختصين. 

المادة 148 
يدقق قاضي الاحالة في وقائع القضية ليرى هل الفعل جناية وهل الادلة كافية لاتهام الظنين. 

المادة 149 
1- اذا تبين لقاضي الاحالة ان فعل الظنين لايؤلف جرما او ان الادلة غير كافية لاتهامه قرر منع محاكمته واطلاق سراحه حالا مالم يكن موقوفا بداع اخر. 
2- اذا تبين لقاضي الاحالة ان الفعل مخالفة او جنحة قرر احالةالظنين على المحكمة الصلحية او البدائية المختصة واطلق سراحه اان كان الفعل مخالفة او كان جنحة لاتستوجب عقوبة الحبس. 
3- اذا كان الفغل جناية بحسب وصفه القانوني وقامت ادلة كافية للاتهام احال القاضي الظنين على محكمة الجنايات. 

المادة 150 
يصدر قاضي الاحالة قرارا واحدا في الجرائم المتلازمة المستفادة من الاوراق المعروضة عليه فاذا كان بعضها من نوع الجناية والبعض الاخر من نوع الجنحة احال القضية برمتها على محكمة الجنايات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 151 
تكون الجراتئم متلازمة : 

اولا - اذا ارتكبها في آن واحد عدة اشخاص مجتمعين. 
ثانيا - اذا ارتكبها اشخاص متعددون في اوقات واماكن مختلفة بناء على اتفاق فيما بينهم. 
ثالثا - اذا كان بعضها توطئة للبعض الاخر او تمهيدا لوقوعه واكماله او لتأمين بقائه بدون عقاب. 
رابعا- اذا كانت الاشياء المسلوبة او المختلسة او المستحصلة بواسطة جناية او جنحة قد اشترك عدة اشخاص في اخفائها كلها او بعضها. 

المادة 152 
1- عندما يقرر قاضي الاحالة اتهام الظنين يأمر بالقبض عليه. 
2- تشتمل مذكرة القبض على اسم المتهم وشهرته وعمره ومحل ولادته و موطنه ومهنته وعلى بيان موجز للفعل المسند اليه وعلى وصفه القانوني والنص الذي ينطبق عليه. 

المادة 153 
يدرج الامر بالقبض في قرار الاتهام ويتضمن هذا القرار الامر بنقل هذا المتهم الى محل التوقيف الكائن لدى محكمة الجنايات. 

المادة 154 
يوقع قاضي الاحالة قرار الاتهام ، ويجب ان يتضمن هذا القرار اسم القاضي وخلاصة مطالبة النيابة العامة والا كان باطلا. 

المادة 155 
ينفذ فور صدوره قرار قاضي الاحالة المتضمن تخلية السبيل او التصديق على قرار قاضي التحقيق بالتخلية 

المادة 156 
في مطلق القضايا اذا لم يكن قاضي الاحالة قد اصدر قراره باتهام الظنين او بمنع محاكمته فله ان يأمر من تلقاء نفسه اجراء التعقبات وان يجلب الاوراق ويجري التحقيقات سواء كان شرع فيها قبلا ام لم يشرع وينظر بعد ذلك في المقتضى. 

المادة 157 
يستمع قاضي الاحالة لاقوال الشهود و يستجوب المدعى عليه و ينظم محضراً بالادلة و القرائن الحاصلة لديه يصدر مذكرة احضار أو مذكرة توقيف بحسب مقتضى الحال. 

المادة 158 
ينظم النائب العام تقريره خلال خمسة ايام ابتداء من تسلمه الاوراق من قاضي الاحالة. 

المادة 159 
1- اذا تبين من التحقيقات المذكورة وجوب احالة المتهم على محكمة الجنايات فيطبق قاضي الاحالة أحكام المواد 149و152 و153. 
2- واذا رأى وجوب احالته على المحكمة الصلحية أو البدائية فيطبق أحكام المادة 149 ويستبقي المدعى عليه موقوفاًاذا كان جرمه جنحة تستوجب عقوبة الحبس. 

المادة 160 
يبلغ المتهم قرار قاضي الاحالة باحالته على محكمة الجنايات و قائمة الشهود و يسلم صورة عنها. 

المادة 161 
يرسل المتهم خلال اربع و عشرين ساعة من تبليغه قرار الاتهام و قائمة الشهود الى محل التوقيف الكائن لدى محكمة الجنايات. 
و ترسل اوراق الدعوى و الاشياء المتعلقة بها الى النيابة العامة في المدة المذكورة. 

المادة 162 
1- اذا كان قاضي الاحالة قد قرر منع محاكمة الظنين من اجل الفعل المسند اليه لعدم كفاية الادلة ثم ظهرت ادلة جديدة تؤيد التهمة بحق الظنين فيضع قاضي الاحالة يده ثانية على الدعوى و يجري تحقيقا مجددا فيها. 

2- و يعود هذا الامر الى قاضي التحقيق اذا كان قراره يمنع المحاكمة. 

المادة 163 
يعد من الادلة الجديدة افادات الشهود و الاوراق و المحاضر اللتي لم تكن قد بحثت اذا كان من شأنها تقوية الادلة او السير بالتحقيق في وجهة تؤدي الى ظهور الحقيقة. 

المادة 164 
اذا وجدت ادلة جديدة تقدم الى النائب العام فيبعث بها الى قاضي الاحالة او قاضي التحقيق الذي اصدر قرار منع المحاكمة لاجراء تحقيقات جديدة. 
و للقاضي ان يصدر اثناء هذا التحقيق مذكرة توقيف بحق المدعى عليه و لو كان قد اخلى سبيله.
المادة 165 
تصدر الاحكام عن المحاكم الصلحية في الدعاوى الداخلة في اختصاصها كما يلي : 

أ- مبرمة اذا قضت بغرامة لاتزيد عن المائة ليرة سورية. غير انه يجوز للنيابة العامة ان تستأنف هذه الاحكام لمخالفة القانون او الخطأ في تطبيقه ا و تأويله. واذا كانت دعوى الحق الشخصي مقامة مع دعوى الحق العام او تبعا لها جاز لاطراف الدعويين ، كل فيما يخصه ، استئناف الحكم الصادر فيها. وتصدر محكمة الاستئناف حكمها بصورة مبرمة. 

ب- في الدرجة الاولى وتقبل الطعن بطريق الاستئناف دون طريق النقض اذا قضت بالحبس لمدة عشرة ايام على الاكثر وبغرامة تزيد عن المائة ليرة سورية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين , 

ج- في الدرجة الاولى وتقبل الطعن بطريق الاستئناف ، وحكم محكمة الاستئناف يقبل الطعن بطريق النقض ، اذا قضت بعقوبة اشد من العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة. 

المادة 166 
تحكم المحكمة الصلحية : 

آ- في جميع المخالفات. 
ب- في الجنح المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات والقوانين الاخرى متى كانت هذه الجنح معاقبا عليها بالاقامة الجبرية او بالغرامة او بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز السنة او بها معا. 
ج- في الجرائم الآتية من قانون العقوبات : 

1- اخفاء وتصريف الاشياء الحاصلة بالسرقة او بغيرها من الجرائم ، المنصوص عليها في المادة 220. 
2- الجنحة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 413. 
3-القمار المنصوص في المادة 619. 
4- سرقة المزروعات والمحصولات المنصوص عليها في المادة 634. 
5- السرقة العادية المنصوص عليها في المادة 634. 
6- قطع واتلاف لاشجار المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 726 و 727. 
7- تسميم الحيوانات المنصوص عليه في المادة 728. 
8- الشهادة واليمين الكاذبتان الحاصلتان اثناء المحاكمة الصلحية. 

المادة 167 
1- في المراكز التي لايوجد فيها قضاة تحقيق يقوم قضاة الصلح في منطقتهم بوظائف الضابطة العدلية. وبهذه الصفة يحق لهم ان يصدروا مذكرات دعوة واحضار وتوقيف. 
2- ويقومون بجميع التحقيقات في الدعاوى التي يفوضهم فيها قاضي التحقيق تفويضا خطيا فتكون لهم عندئذ السلطة التي خولها القانون لقاضي التحقيق ويكون اهم الحق بتخلية سبيل الموقوفين بحق او بكفالة من غير اخذ مطالبة النيابة العامة. 
3- ينفذ قرار التخلية بحق فور صدوره. اما قرار التخلية بكفالة فيرسل الى النيابة العامة ويبلغ للمدعي الشخصي ولا يبدأ ميعاد الاستئناف بحق النيابة الا من وصول الاوراق الى قلمها للمشاهدة 
4- وتسري علة المراجعات القواعد والاصول الواردة في هذا القانون النافذة على قرارات قضاة التحقيق. 
5- وبد الانتهاء من التحقيقات يحيل قضاة الصلح الاوراق الى قاضي التحقيق الذي يحق له 

المادة 168 
اذا وقعت اثناء المحاكمة جنحة من اختصاص قاضي الصلح فينظم في الحال ورقة ضبط بها ويحاكم المدعى عليه ويقضي بالعقوبة القانونية فورا. واذا كان الجرم خارجا عن اختصاصه يرسل ورقة الضبط والمدعى عليه موقوفا الى النائب العام. 

المادة 169 
تنظر المحكمة البدائية بالدرجة الاولى في جميع الجنح التي لم يعين القانون محاكم اخرى للنظر فيها وتسري على الاحكام التي تصدرها الاصول المنصوص عليها في المادة 165 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 170 
اذا وقعت جنحة او مخالفة اثناء انعقاد المحكمة نظم رئيس المحكمة محضرا بها واستمع الى المدعى عليه والشهود وقضى في الحال بالعقوبات التي يستوجبها هذا الجرم قانونا ويكون حكمه في الدرجة الاخيرة. 

المادة 171 
تنظر المحكمة البدائية في الدعاوى الداخلة في اختصاصها المرفوعة امامها او المحالة عليها بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 172 
تنظر محكمة الجنايات في الجرائم التي هي من نوع الجناية وكذلك في الجرائم التي هي من نوع الجنحة المتلازمة مع الجناية المحالة عليها بموجب قرار اتهام من قاضي الاحالة. 

المادة 173 
ملغاة 

المادة 174 
تبلغ الاوراق القضائية بمعرفة محضر او احد افراد الشرطة او الدرك وفاقا للاصول المعينة في قانون اصول المحاكمات الحقوقية مع مراعاة الاحكام الخاصة الواردة في هذا القانون. 

المادة 175 
1- تقام البينة في الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات بجميع طرق الاثبات ويحكم القاضي حسب قناعته الشخصية. 
2- اذا نص القانون على طريقة معينة للاثبات وجب التقيد بهذه الطريقة. 
3- اذا لم تقم البينة على الواقعة قرر القاضي براءة المدعى عليه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 176 
لا يجوز للقاضي ان يعتمد الا البينات التي قدمت اثناء المحاكمة وتناقش فيها الخصوم بصورة علنية. 

المادة 177 
اذا كان وجود الجريمة مرتبطا بوجود حق شخصي وجب على القاضي اتباع قواعد الاثبات الخاصة به. 

المادة 178 
1- يعمل بالضبط الذي ينظمه ضباط الضابطة العدلية ومساعدو النائب العام في الجنح والمخالفات المكلفون باستثنائها حتى يثبت العكس. 
2- ويشترط في اثبات العكس ان تكون البينة كتابية او بواسطة شهود. 

المادة 179 
لكي تكون للضبط قوة اثباتية يجب : 

آ- ان يكون قد نظم ضمن حدود اختصاص الموظف واثناء قيامه بمهام وظيفته. 
ب- ان يكون الموظف قد شهد الواقعة بنفسه او سمعها شخصيا. 
ج- ان يكون الضبط صحيحا في الشكل. 

المادة 180 
لا قيمة للضبوط الاخرى الا كمعلومات عادية. 

المادة 181 
لا يجوز اثبات واقعة بالرسائل المتبادلة بين المدعى عليه ومحاميه. 

المادة 182 
لا يسوغ تحت طائلة البطلان اقامة البينة الشخصية على ما يخالف او يجاوز مضمون المحاضر التي يوجب القانون اعتبارها والعمل بها حتى ثبوت تزويرها. 

المادة 183 
تنعقد جلسات المحكمةالبدائية بحضور النائب العام والكاتب. 

المادة 184 
على المدعي الشخصي ان يتخذ في استدعاء دعواه موطنا له في مركز المحكمة وان يوضح فيه شكواه. 

المادة 185 
لرئيس محكمة البداية قبل موعد الجلسة ان يقدر الاضرار الحاصلة او ان يجري كشفا او اية معاملة مستعجلة اخرى وذلك بنفسه او بواسطة غيره اذا طلب المدعي الشخصي ذلك. 

المادة 186 
1- تبلغ مذكرة الدعوى قبل موعد المحاكمة بثلاثة ايام على الاقل تضاف اليها مهلة المسافة وذلك تحت طائلة بطلان الحكم اذا صدر غيابيا قبل اقضاء هذا الميعاد. 
2- ويجب الادلاء ببطلان الحكم في بدء المحاكمة الاعتراضية قبل ايراد اي دفع او دفاع. 

المادة 187 
يسوغ للمدعى عليه في دعاوى الجنحة غير المعاقب عليها بالحبس ان يحضر بواسطة وكيل ، مالم تقرر المحكمة حضوره بالذات 

المادة 188 
1- اذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه الى المحكمة في اليوم والساعة المعينين في مذكرة الدعوى المبلغة له حسب الاصول يحاكم بالصورةالغيابية. 
2-تعتبر المحاكمة وجاهية بحق المدعى عليه اذا تبلغ مذكرة الدعوة شخصيا حسب الاصول ولم يحضر ولم يبد عذرا مشروعا. 

المادة 189 
اذا حضر المدعي اوالمدعى عليه المحاكمة ثم انسحب منها لأي سبب كان او اذا غاب عن المحاكمة بعد حضوره احدى جلساتها تعتبر المحاكمةوجاهية بحقه. 

المادة 190 
تجري المحاكمة علانية والا تعتبر باطلة مالم تقرر المحكمة اجراءها سرا بداعي المحافظة على النظام العام او الاخلاق ويمكن في جميع الاحوال منع الاحداث من حضور المحاكمة. 

المادة 191 
عند البدء في المحاكمة يتلو كاتب المحكمة قرار الاحالة واوراق الضبط ان وجدت ويوضح النائب العام والمدعي الشخصي او وكيله وقائع الدعوى ثم يستجوب المدعى عليه ويستمع لافادة الشهود وتعرض عليهم بحضور الفريقين المواد الجرمية. 

المادة 192 
بعد ان يسأل رئيس المحكمة الشاهد عن اسمه وشهرته وعمره ومهنته وموطنه وهل هو متزوج او في خدمة احد الفريقين او من ذوي قرباه وعن درجة القرابة يحلفه اليمين بأن يشهد بواقع الحال دون زيادة او نقصان ويدون جميع ذلك في محضر المحاكمة. 

المادة 193 
لاتقبل شهادة اصول المدعى عليه وفروعه واخوته واخواته ومن هم في درجتهم عن طريق المصاهرة وزوجه حتى بعد الحكم بالطلاق ولكن اذا سمعت شهادتهم دون ان يعترض عليها المدعي الشخصي او المدعى عليه فلا تكون باطلة. 

المادة 194 
اذا دعي الشاهد ولم يحضر فللمحكمة تان تقضي عليه بغرامة من خمسة وعشرون ليرة الى مائة ليرة سورية وان تستحضره بالقوة. 

المادة 195 
اذا حضر الشاهد المحكوم عليه باالغرامة وابدى عذرا مشروعا عن غيابه كان للمحكمة ان تعفيه منها. ويحق للشاهد ، وان لم يطلب ثانية ، ان يحضر بالذات او بواسطة وكيل لكي يبدي عذره ويطلب اعفائه من الغرامة وتبت المحكمة في طلبه في غرفة المذاكرة. 

المادة 196 
يبدي المدعي الشخصي مطالبه والنائب العام مطالبته والمدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال دفاعهما وبعد ذلك تحكم المحكمة في الحال او في الجلسةالتالية. 

المادة 197 
1- اذا ثبت ان المدعى عليه ارتكب الجرم المسند اليه حكمت عليه المحكمة بالعقوبة وقضت في الحكم نفسه بالالزامات المدنية. 
2- ويسوغ للمحكمة ان تقرر في الوقت ذاته للمدعي الشخصي مقدارا مؤقتا من التعويضات ويكون حكمها لهذه الجهة معجل التنفيذ. 

المادة 198 
اذا تبين ان الفعل لايؤلف جرما او ان المدعى عليه بريء منه قررت المحكمة عدم مسؤولية المدعى عليه او اعلنت براءته وقضت في الوقت ذاته بطلب المدعى عليه التعويض. 

المادة 199 
1- اذا كان الفعل من نوع المخالفة او الجنحة العائدة الى المحكمة الصلحية ولم يطلب النائب العام او المدعي الشخصي احالة الدعوى الى المحكمة الصلحية ، قضت المحكمة باساس القضية وبالتعويض الشخصي عند الاقتضاء ويكون حكمها بالدرجة الاخيرة اذا كانت الجريمة من نوع المخالفة. 

2- اما اذا كان الفعل ملازما لجنحة من اختصاص المحكمة البدائية قضت المكمة فيها بحكم واحد قابل الاستئناف. 

المادة 200 
اذا ا كان الفعل جناية احالت المحكمة المدعى عليه على قاضي التحقيق العائدة اليه الدعوى اذا كانت الدعوى قد اقيمت لديها مباشرة اما اذا كانت قد وردت عليها بموجب قرار من قاضي التحقيق اكتفت المحكمة باعلان عدم اختصاصها ، ويحل الخلاف على الاختصاص عند اكتساب حكمها الدرجة القطعية بطريقة تعيين المرجع ويبقى لها الحق في كلا الحالتين باصدار مذكرة توقيف. 

المادة 201 
1- اذا قضت المحكمة بالحبس سنة على الاقل كان لها ان تقرر اصدار مذكرة توقيف بحق المدعى عليه بقرار مفصل الاسباب. 
2- تبقى مذكرة التوقيف نافذة وان خفضت العقوبة الى اقل من سنة اعتراضا او استئنافا. 

المادة 202 
1- يحكم برسوم ونفقات الدعوى وفقا لاحكام المادة 136 من قانون العقوبات. 
2- يمكن اعفاء المدعي الشخصي الذي خسر الدعوى من الرسوم والنفقات كلها او بعضها اذا اتضح حسن نيته. 

المادة 203 
يجب ان يشتمل الحكم النهائي على العلل والاسباب الموجبه له وان تذكر فيه المادة القانونية المنطبق عليها الفعل وهل هو قابل الاستئناف ام لا. 

المادة 204 
1- يوقع القاضي مسودة الحكم قبل تفهيمه ،ويوقعها الكاتب غب تلاوته. 
2-واذا كان الحكم خاليا من التوقيع غرم الكاتب خمسة وعشرون ليرة حتى مئة ليرة سورية واستهدف القاضي للشكوى من الحكام. 
3- يتلو القاضي حكمه في جلسة علنية. 
4- يسجل الحكم بعدصدوره في سجل المحكمة الخاص بالاحكام ويحفظ اصل الحكم مع اوراق الدعوى العائدة اليه. 

المادة 205 
للمحكوم عليه غيابيا ان يعترض على الحكم في ميعاد خمسة ايام تضاف اليها مهلة المسافة ابتداء من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تبلغه الحكم وذلك باستدعاء يرفعه الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم اما مباشرة واما بواسطة محكمة موطنه. 

المادة 206 
1- يرد الاعتراض الوارد بعد انقضاء الميعاد المبين في المادة السابقة. 
2- اما اذا لم يبلغ المحكوم عليه بالذات او لم يستدل من معاملات انفاذه ان المحكوم عليه علم بصدوره يبقى العتراض مقبولا حتى صقوط الغقوبة بالتقادم. 

المادة 207 
يرد الاعتراض اذا لم يحضر المحكوم عليه الجلسة الاولى للمحاكمةالاعتراضية او تغيب قبل ان يتقرر قبول اعتراضه شكلا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 208 
1- اذا قبل الاعتراض شكلا اعتبر الحكم ا لغيابي كأنه لم يكن مع مراعاة احكام المادة200 المتعلقة بمذكرة التوقيف الصادرة عن المحكمة. 
2- ويحكم على المدعى عليه برسوم ونفقات المحاكمة الغيابية الا اذا ظهر محقا في اعتراضه. 

المادة 209 
1- لايسوغ الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي القاضي برد الاعتراض وانما يسوغ استئنافه وفقا للاصول المبينة فيما بعد. 
2- ويشمل هذا الاستئناف الحكم الغيابي الاول. 

المادة 210 
لا يقبل الحكم الغيابي الصادر بمثابة الوجاهي الاعتراض،وانما يسوغ استئنافه وفقا للاصول المبينة فيما بعد. 

المادة 211 
في ختام كل شهر ترسل المحكمة الى النيابة العامة جدولا بالاحكام الصادرة خلاله 

المادة 212 
-تقبل الطعن بطريق الاستئناف : 

1- الاحكام الفاصلة بأساس الدعوى. 
2- الاحكام الصادرة بعدم الاختصاص او برد الدعوى لسقوطها بالتقادم او بغير ذلك من الاسباب. 
3- القرارات الصادرة برد الدفع بعدم الاختصاص. 

المادة 213 
1- في ما خلا الاحكام المذكورة في المادة السابقة لا يقبل استئناف القرارات الصادرة برد الدفع بعد سماع الدعوى بسقوطها بالتقادم او بغير ذلك من الاسباب. و القرارات الاعدادية وقرارات القرينة وغيرها من القرارات التي تصدر اثناء سير الدعوى الا بعد صدور الحكم في الاساس ومع هذا الحكم. 

2- ولا يعتبر انفاذ القرارات ومع هذا الحكم. 

المادة 214 
يجري الاستئناف وفقا للقواعد والاصول المنصوص عليها في باب الاستئناف. 

المادة 215 
1- لاينفذ الحكم قبل انقضاء ميعاد الاستئناف ولا قبل البت في الاستئناف عند وقوعه. 

2- امااذا كان المدعى عليه موقوفا وقضت المحكمة الدرجة الاولى بالبراءة او بعقوبة الحبس مع وقف التنفيذ او بالغرامة اطلق سراحه فور صدور الحكم وبالرغم من استئنافه. واذا قضت بعقوبة الحبس اطلق سراحه فور انفاذ العقوبة. 

المادة 216 
تطبق امام محاكم الصلح القواعد والاصول المنصوص عليها في الباب السابق مع مراعاة الاحكام الاتية : 

المادة 217 
1- عندما ترد اوراق القضية على المحكمة ينظم كاتبها مذكرات الدعوة فتبلغ الى المدعى عليه والمدعي الشخصي والمسؤول بالمال وتترك لكل منهم صورة عنها. 
2- لاتحرر مذكرة الدعوة لميعاد يقل عن اربع وعشرين ساعة تضاف اليه مهلة المسافة اذا وجدت. 
3- وفي الاحوال المستعجلة يجوز دعوة الطرفين للمحاكمة في اليوم والساعة المعينين في مذكرة الدعوى. 
4- للمدعي الشخصي ان يوضح دعواه اما باستدعاء يقدمه وفاقا للاصول واما بضبط ينظمه القاضي ، وعليه في كل حال ان يتخذ موطنا له في مركز المحكمة. 

المادة 218 
للطرفين الخيار في الحضور الى المحكمة لمجرد اطلاعهما على موعد الجلسة دون ما حاجة الى تبلغهما مذكرة الدعوى. 

المادة 219 
للشخص المدعو الى المحكمة ان يحضر بالذات او يرسل وكيلا عنه اذا كانت الافعال المسندة اليه لاتستوجب الحبس. 

المادة 220 
1- عند البدء في المحاكمة يتلو الكاتب اوراق الضبط ان وجدت ويستمع القاضي لمطالب المدعي الشخصي واقوال المدعى عليه ولافادات الشهود. 
2- تصدر المحكمة حكمها في جلسة المحاكمة نفسهااو في الجلسة التي تليها علىالاكثر. 

المادة 221 
اذا كان الجرم خارجا عن اختصاص قاضي ا لصلح فيقرر عدم اختصاصه ويودع الدعوى النائب العام. 

المادة 222 
يجو للمحكوم عليه اذا كان موقوفا ان يعترض على الحكم الغيابي بتصريح في ذيل سند التبليغ يدونه ويصدقه المولج بالتبليغ. 

المادة 223 
1- تقبل الاستئناف الاحكام الصادرة عن محاكم الصلح بالدرجة الاولى. 
2- اما الاحكام الصادرة عنها بالدرجة الاخيرة فهي قابلة للنقض فقط. 

المادة 224 
يرسل قاضي الصلح الى النيابة العامة اوراق الدعوى فور انقضاء ميعاد الاستئناف او النقض بحق المدعى عليه والمدعي الشخصي. 

المادة 225 
تجري في مخالفة الانظمة البلدية والصحية وانظمة السير الاصول الموجزة الآتي بيانها : 

المادة 226 
1- عند وقوع مخالفة للانظمة المذكورة سواء كانت تستوجب عقوبة تكديرية او جنحية ترسل ورقة الضبط المنظمة بها الى قاضي الصلح فيحكم بالعقوبة التي يستوجبها الفعل قانونا بدون دعوة المدعى عليه. 

2- يصدر قاضي الصلح حكمه في ميعاد عشرة ايام مالم يوجب القانون ميعادا اقصر من ذلك. 

المادة 227 
يأخذ قاضي الصلح بصحة الوقائع المثبتة في اوراق الضبط الموافقة لأصول تنظيمها. 

المادة 228 
يشتمل القرار القاضي بالعقوبة على ذكر الفعل ووصفه والمادة القانونية المنطبقة عليه. 

المادة 229 
1- تخضع هذه الاحكام للتبليغ ولطرق المراجعة العادية. 
2- للمحكوم عليه ان يعترض على القرار المبلغ اليه وللنائب العام ان يعترض على كل قرار يصدر وفقا لاحكام هذا الفصل. 
3- الا انه يحق للمحكوم عليه ان يعترض بتصريح يدون على سند التبليغ كما ان له ان يسقط حقه في الاعتراض قبل انقضاء الميعاد. 
4- واذا رد اعتراضه لأي سبب زيدت العقوبة المحكوم بها حتما بمقدار نصفها. 

المادة 230 
لاتطبق الاصول الموجزة المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل عندما يكون في الدعوى مدع شخصي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 231 
من قبض عليه بجنحه مشهودة احضر امام النائب العام فيستجوبه ويحيله موقوفا عند الاقتضاء على المحكمة الصلحية او البدائية المختصة ليحاكم لديها في الحال. 

المادة 232 
اذاتعذر انعقاد المحكمة في الحال ارجئت الجلسة الى اليوم التالي على الاكثر و ابلغ الموقوف موعدها. 

المادة 233 
يدعو النائب العام الشهود شفاها بواسطة موظفي الضابطة العدلية او أفراد الشرطة والدرك و على الشهود أن يلبوا الدعوة تحت طائلة الغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 194. 

المادة 234 
اذا استمهل المدعى عليه للدفاع فللمحكمة أن تمهله ثلاثة أيام على الاكثر. 

المادة 235 
للمحكمة اذا رأت ان الدعوى غير جاهزة للحكم ان ترجىء المحاكمة الى أقرب موعد ممكن و ان تطلق سراح المدعى عليه اذا ارتأت ذلك بكفالة اوبدونها. 

المادة 236 
اذا قضت المحكمة بالبراءة او بعقوبة الحبس مع وقف التنفيذ او بالغرامة اطلق سراح المدعى عليه في الحال ولو استؤنف الحكم. 

المادة 237 
1- في المراكز التي لا يوجد فيها نيابة عامة يقوم قاضي الصلح بالوظائف المنوطة بالنائب العام في هذا الباب. 
2- ويقوم بها أيضاً في المراكز التي يوجد نيابة عامة اذا احال عليه النائب العام الموقوف بدون استجواب.



البـــاب الســابـع 
اصـول المحــاكمـات امام محـاكـم الاحــداث 

المادة المــــــــواد 238 - 249 ملغــــــــاة 
المادة 250 
1- الاستئناف من حق النائب العام والمدعي الشخصي والمدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال. 
2- تلزم النيابة العامة باستئناف الحكم اذا استأنفه المدعى عليه. 

المادة 251 
1- يرفع الاستئناف بموجب استدعاء الى محكمة الاستئناف المختصة اما مباشرة واما بواسطة المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المستأنف في ميعاد عشرة ايام من اليوم الذي يلي صدوره ان كان وجاهيا وتاريخ تبليغه ان كان غيابيا او بمثابة الوجاهي. ويضاف الى الميعاد المذكور مهلة المسافة. 

2- ويرد الاستئناف شكلا اذا قدم بعد هذا الميعاد. 

3- وللنائب العام ان يستأنف الحكم في الميعاد نفسه ويبدأ بحقه من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ صدور الحكم ان كان صادراعن محكمة بدائية وتاريخ وصول الاوراق الى ديوان النيابة ان كان صادرا عن قاضي الصلح. 

4- تنعقد محكمة الاستئناف من رئيس وقاضيين بحضور النائب العام والكاتب وتصدر حكمها باجماع الاراء اوبغالبيتها. 

المادة 252 
اذا استأنف فريق في الدعوى الحكم في الميعادالمعين كان للمستأنف عليه ان يقدم استئنافا تبعيا في اول جلسة يدعى اليها. 

المادة 253 
اذا قدم الاستئناف الى محكمة الدرجة الاولى ارسلته مع اوراق الدعوى الى قلم محكمة الاستئناف بواسطة النائب العام في مدة ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ تقديمه ، وان كان المدعى عليه موقوفا فيرسل بأمر النائب العام الى محل التوقيف الكائن لدى محكمة ا لاستئناف. 

المادة 254 
ينظم احد اعضاء المحكمة تقريرا في الدعوى يبين فيه وقائعها وماهية الحكم المستأنف واسباب الاستئناف. 

المادة 255 
بعد تلاوة التقرير في جلسة المحاكمة تستمع المحكمة لأقوال المدعي الشخصي ولمطالبة النائب العام ولدفاع المدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال وفقا لاحكام المادة 196. 

المادة 256 
1- ان استئناف النائب العام ينشر الدعوى بجميع جهاتها لدى محكمة الاستئناف مالم يكن وارداعلى جهة معينة منها فيقتصر مفعوله على هذه الجهة. 
2- اما استئناف المدعى عليه والمسؤول بالمال فلا يمكن ان يؤدي الى تشديد العقوبة او زيادة التعويض. 
3-ولا يجوز للمدعي الشخصي ان يستأنف الا الفقرة من الحكم المتعلقة بالتعويضات الشخصية. 

المادة 257 
تجري في المحاكمة الاستئنافية احكام المواد السابقةالمتعلقة بعلانية المحاكمة وبصيغة الحكم النهائي وبلزوم الرسوم والنفقات وبفرض العقوبات وبالاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي. 

المادة 258 
اذا قضت المحكمة بفسخ الحكم المستأنف لعلة ان الفعل لايؤلف جرما قررت عدم مسؤولية المدعى عليه وقضــت فـــــي الوقت ذاته بطلبه المتعلق بالتعويض. 

المادة 259 
1- اذا قضت المحكمة بفسخ الحكم المستأنف لكون الفعل جناية قررت اصدار مذكرة توقيف بحق المدعى عليه بحسب مقتضى الحال واحالته على قاضي التحقيق اذا كانت الدعوى قد اقيمت مباشرة لدى محكمة الدرجة الاولى. 

2- اما اذا كانت الدعوى قد وردت الى محكمة الدرجة الاولى بموجب قرار مكن قاضي التحقيق اكتفت محكمة الاستئناف باعلان عدم اختصاصها ويبقى لها الحق في هذه الحال باصدار مذكرة توقيف. 

3- ويحل الخلاف على الاختصاص عند اكتساب الحكم الاستئنافي الدرجة القطعية بطريقة تعيين المرجع. 

المادة 260 
1- اذا فسخ الحكم لمخالفة القانون او لأي سبب آخر قضت المحكمة في اساس الدعوى. 
2- اذا تضمن الحكم المستأنف انه قابل للاستئناف ولم يكن كذلك ، بل قابلا للنقض، قررت المحكمة رد الاستئناف ويبقى للمستأنف الحق في نقض الحكم المستأنف في الميعاد القانوني ويبدأ من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ صدور قرار الرد او تبليغه اذا كان غيابيا. 

المادة 261 
يجوز الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي الصادر عن المحكمة الاستئنافية وفقا للاصول وفي الميعاد النصوص عليه للاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي الصادر عن المحكمة البدائية. 

المادة 262 
1- الاحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم الاستئنافية تقبل النقض. 
2- تطبق في النقض القواعد والاصول المحددة للنقض في هذا القانون. 

المادة 263 
يستجوب رئيس محكمة الجنايات المتهم حال وصوله الى محل التوقيف لدى هذه المحكمة وله ان ينيب عنه احد قضاة محكمته لاجراء هذه المعاملة. 

المادة 264 
يدير رئيس محكمة الجنايات الجلسة ويتخذ التدابير اللازمة لحسن سير المحاكمة. 

المادة 265 
1- يتمتع رئيس محكمة الجنايات بسلطة يكون له بمقتضاها الحق في ان يتخذ من تلقاء نفسه جميع التدابير التي يراها مؤدية لاكتشاف الحقيقية. 
2- ويكل القانون الى ضميرة وشرفه بذل غاية جهده في سبيل هذا الامر. 

المادة 266 
1- للرئيس ان يجلب قبل المحاكمة واثناءها اي شخص كان لسماعه ولو بطريقة الاحضار وان يطلب الاوراق والاشياء التي تكون مدارا لظهور الحقيقة سواء تبين له ذلك من افادةالمتهم او الشهود. وله ان ينيب لسماع الشهود الذين يقيمون خارج مركزالمحكمة قاضي التحقيق التابعين له. 

2- والاشخاص الذين يجلبون على هذه الصورة يستمع لافادتهم على سبيل المعلومات اذا اعترض النائب العام او جهة الدفاع او المدعي الشخصي على سماعهم محلفين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 267 
على الرئيس ان يرد كل طلب من شأنه ان يطيل امد المحاكمة على غير طائل. 

المادة 268 
يتولى النائب العام بنفسه او بواسطة احد وكلائه او معاونيه الادعاء على المتهمين بالجرائم الواردة في قرار الاتهام. ولا يسوغ له ان يدعي على المتهمين بأفعال خارجة عن منطوق قرار الاتهام والا كان ادعاؤه باطلا واستهدف للشكوى من الحكام عند الاقتضاء. 

المادة 269 
يجب على النائب العام حالما يصله قرار الاتهام ان يصرف اهتمامه لاتمام المعاملات الاولية ولاتخاذ الوسائل اللازمة لاجراء المحاكمة في الموعد المعين لها. 

المادة 270 
يحضر النائب العام جلسات المحاكمة وتفهيم الحكم. 

المادة 271 
يطلب النائب العام باسم القانون من المحكمة مايرتأيه من المطالب ،وعلى المحكمة ان تثبت مطالبه في محضر المحاكمة وتبت فيها. 

المادة 272 
يبدي النائب العام مطالبته في جلسة المحاكمة شفاها فيدون الكاتب ملخصها في محضر المحاكمة. اما المطالبة التي يبديها كتابة فتكون موقعة منه. 

المادة 273 
بعد ورود الاوراق الى قلم المحكمة ووصول المتهم الى محل التوقيف الكائن لديها بأربع وعشرين ساعةعلى الاكثر يستجوب الرئيس او القاضي المستناب عنه المتهم. 

المادة 274 
1- يسأل الرئيس او القاضي المستناب المتهم هل اختار محاميا للدفاع عنه فان لم يكن قد فعل عين له الرئيس او نائبه محاميا في الحال والا كانت المعاملات اللاحقة باطلة حتى ولو عينت المحكمة له محاميا خلال المحاكمة. 

2- اما اذا اختار المتهم محاميا له بعد الشروع في المحاكمة فلا يسوغ له الاحتجاج ببطلان المعاملات السابقة 

المادة 275 
لوكيل المتهم ان ينسخ على نفقته الاوراق التي يرى من ورائها فائدة للدفاع. 

المادة 276 
اذا صدر بحق مرتكبي الجرم الواحد او بعضهم قرارات اتهام مستقلة فلرئيس المحكمة ان يقرر توحيد الدعاوى المتعلقة بهم اما من تلقاء نفسه واما بناء على طلب النائب العام. 

المادة 277 
اذا تضمن قرار الاتهام عدة جرائم غير متلازمة فلرئيس المحكمة ان يقرر من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب النائب العام ان لا يحاكم المتهمون بادئ ذي بدء الا عن بعض هذه الجرائم دون البعض الاخر. 

المادة 278 
1- يمثل المتهم امام محكمة الجنايات طليقا يرافقه افراد القوة المسلحة لمنعه من الفرار. 
2- يسأل الرئيس المتهم عن اسمه وشهرته وعمره ومهنته ومحل اقامته وولادته. 
3- تجري المحاكمة علانية ما لم تقرر المحكمة اجراءها سرا بداعي المحافظة على النظام العام او الاخلاق العامة ولرئيس المحكمة في مطلق الاحوال ان يمنع القصر من حضور المحاكمة. 
4- يدون كاتب المحكمة وقائع المحاكمة في محضر الجلسة ويوقعه مع الهيئة الحاكمة والا غرم الكاتب بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 204 

المادة 279 
ينبه الرئيس وكيل المتهم الا يخل بحرمة القانون وان يلقي دفاعه باعتدال. 

المادة 280 
1- ينبه الرئيس المتهم ان يصغي الى كل ماسيتلى عليه ويأمر كاتب المحكمة بتلاوة قرار قاضي الاحالة وورقة الاتهام. 
2- وبعد ذلك يلخص الرئيس للمتهم مآل التهمة الموجهة اليه ويوعز اليه بأن ينتبه الى الادلة التي سترد بحقه. 

المادة 281 
يوضح النائب العام اسباب الاتهام ويطلب تلاوة قائمة شهوده وشهود المدعي الشخصي والمتهم فيتلوها كاتب المحكمة. 

المادة 282 
لايجوز ان تشتمل القائمة الاعلى الشهود الذين ابلغ النائب العام او المدعي الشخصي المتهم اسماءهم ومهنتهم وموطنهم او الشهود الذين ابلغ المتهم اسماءهم الى النائب العام وذلك قبل سماع الشهود بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الاقل ولا يحول ذلك دون استعمال الرئيس السلطة المخول اياها بموجب المادة 266. 

المادة 283 
للمتهم والنائب العام ان يعترضا على سماع شاهد لم يذكر بحسب المادة السابقة اسمه ولم تبين جليا هويته في القائمة المبلغة اليهما. فتنظر المحكمة في الحال بهذا الاعتراض. 

المادة 284 
يستجوب الرئيس المتهمين الواحد تلو الاخر وفقا للترتيب الذي يراه. 

المادة 285 
يأمر الرئيس بادخال الشهود الى الغرفة المعدة لهم فلا يخرجون منها الا لتأدية الشهادة ويتخذ عند الاقتضاء التدابير اللازمة لمنع الشهود من التحدث فيما بينهم عن الجرم والمتهم قبل اداء الشهادة. 

المادة 286 
1- يؤدي كل شاهد شهادته منفردا. 
2- بعد ان يسأل الرئيس الشاهد عن اسمه وشهرته وعمره ومهنته وموطنه او سكنه وهل هو يعرف المتهم قبل الجرم وهل هو في خدمة احد الفريقين او من ذوي قرباه وعن درجة القرابة يحلفه اليمين بان ينطق بالحق بدون زيادة ولا نقصان ثم يؤدي الشاهد شهادته شفاها. 
3- يدون الكاتب جميع ذلك في محضر المحاكمة. 
4- اذا لم يحلف الشاهد اليمين على الصورة المبينة آنفا تكون شهادته باطلة. 

المادة 287 
1- يأمر الرئيس كاتب المحكمة بتدوين مايظهر بين شهادة الشاهد واقواله السابقة من الزيادة والنقصان او التغيير والتباين. 
2- ويمكن ان يطلب من رئيس المحكمة تدوين ماتقدم ذكره. 

المادة 288 
عند انتهاء الشاهد من شهادته يسأل الرئيس هل المتهم الحاضر هو المقصود بشهادته ثم يسأل المتهم هل له اعتراض عليها. 

المادة 289 
1- لايجوز مقاطعة الشاهد اثناء شهادته ، وللمتهم او وكيله بعد ادائها ان يطرح عليه بواسطة الرئيس مايرومه من الاسئلة وان يقول بحق الشاهد وشهادته مايرى فيه فائدة للدفاع. 

2- وللرئيس ايضا ان يستوضح الشاهد والمتهم عن كل مايعتبره مساعدا على ظهور الحقيقة وللنائب العام مثل هذا الحق بعد استئذان الرئيس بذلك. اما القاضيان والمدعي الشخصي فليس لهم ان يسألوا الشاهد او المتهم الا بولسطة الرئيس. 

المادة 290 
ينبغي للشاهد ان لايبرح قاعة المحاكمة. مالم يأذن له الرئيس بذلك. 

المادة 291 
1- بعد سماع شهود النائب العام والمدعي الشخصي يستمع الى شهود المتهم. 
2- تجلب شهود المتهم على نفقته مالم ير النائب العام في شهادتهم مايساعد على ظهور الحقيقة فيعفي المتهم من تعجيل نفقتهم. 

المادة 292 
1- لاتقبل شهادة الاشخاص الآتي ذكرهم : 

آ - اصول المتهم وفروعه. 
ب- اخوته واخواته. 
ج- ذوو القرابه الصهرية الذين هم في هذه الدرجة 
د- الزوج والزوجة بعد الطلاق. 
و- المخبرون الذين يمنحهم القانون مكافأة مالية على الاخبار. 

2- واذا سمعت شهادتهم ولم يعترض عليها النائب العام او المدعي الشخصي او المتهم فلا تكون باطلة. اما اذا اعترض على سماعها فلرئيس المحكمة ان يأمر بالاستماع لافادتهم على سبيل المعلومات. 

المادة 293 
تقبل شهادة المخبرين الذين لم يمنحهم القانون مكافأة ماليه انما يجب ان يحيط النائب العام المحكمة علما بصفتهم هذه. 

المادة 293

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 294 
يجوز للمحكمة ان تسمع شهود النائب العام والمدعي الشخصي والمتهم وان حضروا بدون مذكرة دعوة وكانوا ممن لم يستمع اليهم في التحقيق ولكن يجب في كل حال ان يكونوا من الشهود المدرجةاسماؤهم في القائمة المبينة في المادة 281. 

المادة 295 
لايجوز لشهود اي فريق كان ان يتبادلوا الاسئلة والاجوبة فيما بينهم. 

المادة 296 
بعدان يشهد الشهوديسوغ للنائب العام والمتهم وحدهما ان يطلبا اخراج من يريدان من الشهود من قاعة المحاكمة او ادخال واحد او اكثر ممن اخرجوا لاستعادة شهادته على حدة او بحضور بعضهم بعضا. ولرئيس المحكمة ان يجري هذه المعاملة من تلقاء نفسه. 

المادة 297 
لرئيس المحكمة قبل سماع الشاهد وفي اثناء سماعه او بعده ان يخرج المتهمين من قاعة المحاكمة وان يبقي منهم من اراد ليستوضحه عن بعض وقائع الدعوى منفردا او مجتمعا مع غيره وانما يلزمه الا يتابع المحاكمة العامة قبل ان يطلع المتهم قبل ان يطلع المتهم على الامور التي جرت بغيابه. 

المادة 298 
1- يطلع الرئيس المتهم اثناء سماع الشهود او بعده على جميع المواد المتعلقة بالجرم والتي يمكن ان تكون مدارا لثبوته ويسأله ان يجيب بنفسه هل يقر بمعرفتها. 
2- ويطلع الرئيس الشهود عند الاقتضاء على المواد المذكورة. 

المادة 299 
1- اذا تبين من المحاكمة ان احد الشهود كاذب في افادته وطلب النائب العام او المدعي الشخصي او المتهم توقيفه فلرئيس المحكمة ان يوقفه في الحال بناء على هذا الطلب او من تلقاء نفسه. 

2- يتولى في هذه الحال النائب العام وظيفة الادعاء العام بحق الشاهد ويتولى رئيس المحكة او من ينوب عنه وظيفة قاضي التحقيق وترسل التحقيقات الى قاضي الاحالة. 

المادة 300 
عند الادعاء على احد الشهود بالشهادة الكاذبة على الوجه المبين في المادة السابقة يسوغ للنائب العام والمدعي الشخصي والمتهم ان يطلبوا على الاثر ارجاء النظر في الدعوى الى ان يحكم بالشهادة الكاذبة ، وللمحكمة ان تقرر ذلك من تلقاء نفسها. 

المادة 301 
1- اذا دعي الشاهد ولم يلب الدعوة فللمحكمة ان تقرر من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب النائب العام ارجاء النظر في الدعوى الى جلسة ثانية. وفي هذه الحال تكون نفقات الدعوى وانتقال الشهود وغير ذلك على عاتق الشاهد الا اذا كان غيابه لعذر مشروع. 
2- ويتضمن قرار المحكمة بارجاء الجلسة الامر باحضار الشاهد. 

المادة 302 
1- اذا اثبت الشاهد ان تخلفه كان راجعا الى عذر مقبول جاز للمحكمة ان تعفيه من اداء الغرامة كلها او بعضها. 
2- للشاهد ان يعترض على القرار الغيابي القاضي بتغريمه خلال عشرةايام من ابلاغه اياه بالذات او في موطنه ، ويكون اعتراضه مقبولا اذا كان غيابه لعذر مشروع او كانت الغرامة المفروضة عليه جديرة بالتخفيف. 

المادة 303 
1- اذا كان المتهم او الشهود او احدهم لايحسنون التكلم باللغة العربية عين رئيس المحكمة ترجمانا لايقل عمره عن الثامنة عشرة وحلفه اليمين بان يترجم فيما بينهم وبين المحكمة بصدق وامانة. 
2- اذا لم تراع احكام هذه المادة تكون المعاملة باطلة. 

المادة 304 
يسوغ للمتهم والنائب العام ان يطلبا رد الترجمان المعين على ان يبديا الاسباب الموجبة لذلك وتفصل المحكمة في الامر. 

المادة 305 
لايسوغ انتخاب الترجمان من الشهود واعضاء المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوىولو رضي المتهم والنائب العام والا كانت المعاملة باطلة. 

المادة 306 
اذا كان المتهم او الشاهد ابكم اصم ولا يعرف الكتابة عين الرئيس للترجمة بينه وبين المحكمة من اعتاد مخاطبته او مخاطبة امثاله بالاشارة او بالوسائل الفنية الاخرى. 

المادة 307 
اذا كان الابكم الاصم من الشهود او المتهمين يعرف الكتابة فيسطر كاتب المحكمة الاسئلة والملاحظات ويسلمها اليه فيجيب عليها خطيا ، ويتولى الكاتب جميع ذلك في الجلسة. 

المادة 308 
بعد ان تستمع المحكمة لاقوال الشهود وما ورد عليها من الملاحظات تعطي الكلام للمدعي الشخصي او وكيله ومن بعده للنائب العام ثم تعطي المتهم او وكيله الكلام الاخير وبعد ذلك يعلن الرئيس ختام المحاكمة. 

المادة 309 
1- بعد ان يعلن الرئيس ختام المحاكمة تختلي المحكمة في غرفة المذاكرة وتدقق في قرار الاتهام واوراق الضبط وادعاءات ومدافعات النائب العام والمدعي الشخصي والمتهم ثم تتذاكر فيها وتضع حكمها باجماع الاراء او بغالبيتها. 
2- تقضي المحكمة بالتجريم عند ثبوت الفعل وبالتبرئة عند انتفاء الادلة او عدم كفايتها وبعدم مسوليتها اذا كان الفعل لا يؤلف جرما اولا يستوجب عقابا. 
3- اذا قررت المحكمة التجريم فانها تقضي في الحكم نفسه في العقوبة وبالالزامات المدنية. 

المادة 310 
1- يشمل الحكم على ملخص الوقائع الواردة في قرار الاتهام والمحاكمة العلنية وعلى ملخص مطالب المدعي الشخصي والنائب العام ودفاع المتهم وعلى الاسباب الموجبة للتجريم او عدمه وعلى المادة القانونية المنطبق عليها الفعل في حالة التجريم وعلى تحديد العقوبة والالزامات المدنية. 

2-يوقع الرئيس والقاضيان الحكم قبل تفهيمه والا استهدفوا للشكوى من الحكام. 

المادة 311 
تعود المحكمة الى قاعة المحاكمة وتنعقد الجلسة فيتلو الرئيس الحكم بحضور المتهم ويوقعه الكاتب غب تلاوته والا استهدف للغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 204. 

المادة 312 
1- اذا قضت المحكمة ببراءة المتهم اطلق سراحه في الحال ما لم يكن موقوفا لداع اخر. 
2- اذا نقضت محكمة النقض قرار البراءة فان المتهم يحاكم غير موقوف الا اذا قررت محكمة الجنايات توقيفه لاسباب تقدرها بعد اخذ رأي النيابة العامة في هذا الشأن. 

المادة 313 
اذا برئت ساحة المتهم من التهمة الموجهة اليه وظهر اثناء المحاكمة من الاوراق المبرزة او الشهادات الموداة خلالها ان المتهم موضع تهمة اخرى وادعى النائب العام بها فبعد ان يعلن الرئيس براءة المتهم من التهمة الاولى تأمر باحالته موقوفا اذا لزم الامر على قاضي التحقيق او المحكمة المختصة. 

المادة 314 
1- اذا حكم ببراءة المتهم حق له ان يطلب تعويضا من الشخص الذي خبر عنه لافترائه عليه ولا تجوز اقامة هذه الدعوى على الموظفين الرسميين من جراء ما هم مجبرين على تقديمه من الاخبارات المتعلقة بالجرائم التي اتصلت بعملهم بسبب وظائفهم. 
2- على النائب العام ان يعلم المتهم باسماء الاشخاص اللذين اخبروا عنه مالم تقرر المحكمة خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 315 
للمدعي الشخصي في حال اعلان برائة المتهم او عدم مسؤليته ان يطلب منه تعويضا عن الضرر الحاصل بخطئه المستفاد من الافعال الماردة في قرار الاتهام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 316 
ان طلب العطل والضرر سواء قدمه المتهم بحق الشخص الذي اخبر عنه او المدعي الشخصي ام قدمه المدعي الشخصي بحق المتهم او المحكوم عليه يعرض على محكمة الجنايات قبل صدور الحكم والا كان مردودا. 

المادة 317 
للمدعي الشخصي في الحال المبينة في المادة 315 والمتهم اذا لم يكن قد عرف المخبر اثناء المحاكمة وللاشخاص الذين لم يكونوا خصوما في الدعوى لدى محكمة الجنايات ان يقدموا طلبهم التعويض الى المحاكم المدنية بعد صدور الحكم عن محكمة الجنايات. 

المادة 318 
يقضى على المتهم المحكوم عليه برسوم ونفقات الدعوى الواجبة للدولة وللمدعي الشخصي. 

المادة 319 
1- يحكم برسوم ونفقات الدعوى على المدعي الشخصي غير المحق في دعواه ويمكن اعفاؤه منها كلها او بعضها اذا اتضح حسن نيته ويكون قرار الاعفاء مفصل الاسباب. 
2- اذا عجل المدعي الشخصي مبلغا من المال لتأمين الرسوم والتفقات فيرد اليه ما يزيد منها عن المقدار المحكوم به عليه. 

المادة 320 
اذا اعتبرت المحكمة ان الفعل المسند الى المتهم لا يؤلف جناية بل جنحة او مخالفة تبقى يدها على الدعوى وتحكم بها. 

المادة 321 
يسجل الحكم بعد صدوره في سجل المحكمة الخاص بالاحكام. ويحفظ اصل الحكم مع اوراق الدعوى العائدة اليه. 

المادة 322 
1- اذا قرر قاضي الاحالة اتهام شخص لم يمكن القبض عليه او لم يحضر الى المحكمة خلال عشرة ايام اعتبارا من تاريخ تبلغه القرار في موطنه او لاذ بالفرار بعد ان يكون قد حضر او قبض عليه فعلى رئيس محكمة الجنايات او نائبه ان يصدر قرارا لاعطائه عشرة ايام جديدة للحضور والا يعتبر فارا من وجه العدالة ويجرد من الحقوق المدنية وتوضع امواله تحت ادارة الحكومة مادام فارا ويمنع من اقامة اي دعوى خلال هذه المدة. 

2- ويذكر في القرار ايضا نوع الجناية والامر بالقبض عليه. 

3- وعلى كل من يعلم بمحل وجوده ان يخبرعنه. 

المادة 323 
1- ينشر قرار المهل ويعلق على سكن المتهم الاخير وفي ساحة بلدته وعلى باب قاعة محكمة الجنايات. 
2- يبلغ النائب العام في الحال القرار المذكور الى امين السجل العقاري المختص لوضع اشارة الحجز على عقارات المتهم والى رئيس ادارة املاك الدولة. 

المادة 324 
بعد انقضاء مهلة العشرة الايام المعينة في المادة 322 تشرع محكمة الجنايات بمحاكمة المتهم غيابيا. 

المادة 325 
1- لايقبل وكيل عن المتهم في المحاكمة الغيابية. 
2- واذا كان المتهم خارج الاراضي السورية او تعذر حضوره الى المحاكمة فيحق لاقربائه واصدقائه تقديم معذرته واثبات مشروعيتها. 

المادة 326 
اذا قبلت المحكمة المعذرة قررت ارجاء محاكمة المتهم ووضع املاكه تحت ادارة الحكومة مدة مناسبة باعتبار ماهية المعذرة وبعد المسافة. 

المادة 327 
1- فيما خلا الحالة المبينة في المادة السابقة تقرر المحكمة اجراء المحاكمة غيابيا. 
2- يتلو الكاتب قرار الاحالة وسند تبليغ قرار المهل والمحاضر المثبتة لنشره وتعليقه ثم تستمع المحكمه لاقوال النائب العام بهذا الصدد وتقضي في الدعوى. 
3- اذا كانت التحقيقات الجارية غير موافقة للقانون اعلنت المحكمة بطلانها وامرت بتجديدها ابتداء من المعاملة الاولى المخالفة للقانون. 
4- اما اذا كانت التحقيقات موافقة للقانون نظرت المحكمة في التهم الموجهة الى المتهم وفي دعوى التعويضات الشخصية. 

المادة 328 
اذا حكم على المتهم الفار تخضع امواله ،اعتبارا من صيرورة الحكم نافذا ، للاصول المتبعة في ادارة اموال الغائب ولا تسلم هذه الاموال اليه او الى مستحقيها من بعده الا عند سقوط الحكم الغيابي. 

المادة 329 
تعلن خلاصة الحكم الصادر على المتهم خلال ثمانية ايام من تاريخ صدور الحكم بمعرفة النائب العام وذلك بنشر خلاصةالحكم في الجريدة الرسمية وفي احدى الصحف المحلية وبتعليقها على باب سكن المتهم الاخير وفي ساحة بلدته وعلى باب قاعة محكمة الجنايات وتبلغ ايضا الى امين السجل العقاري المختص والى رئيس ادارة املاك الدولة. 

المادة 330 
يصبح الحكم نافذا من اليوم التالي لنشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 331 
1- لايسوغ ان يكون غياب احد المتهمين بحد ذاته سببا لارجاء المحاكمة او تأخير النظر في الدعوى بحق رفاقه من المتهمين. 
2- للمحكمة ان تقرر بعد محاكمة المتهمين الحاضرين تسليم المواد الجرمية المحفوظة في مستودع الا مانات اذا طلبها اصحابها او مستحقوها ويمكنها ان تقرر تسليمها بشرط اعادتها الى المحكمة عند طلبها. 
3- ويجب علىالكاتب قبل تسليم هذه المواد ان ينظم بها محضرا يبين فيه عددها واوصافها وان اهمل ذلك عوقب بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 204. 

المادة 332 
في مدة وجود اموال المتهم الغائب تحت يد الحكومة تعطى زوجته واولاده ووالداه ومن يعولهم شرعا نفقة شهرية من واردات املاكه تعينها المحكمة المدنية العائد اليها الا مر. كما يجوز للمدعي الشخصي ان يستصدر من المحكمة ذاتها قرا را باستيفاء مقدار مؤقت من التعويضات المحكوم له بها في مقابل كفالة او بدونها. 

المادة 333 
اذا سلم المتهم الغائب نفسه الى الحكومة او قبض عليه قبل سقوط العقوبة المحكوم بها بالتقادم فيعتبر الحكم وسائر المعاملات الجارية ، اعتبارا من صدور مذكرة القاء القبض او قرار المهل ، ملغاة حكما ، وتعاد المحاكمة وفقا للاصول العادية. 

المادة 334 
اذا لم يمكن في الحالة المبينة في المادةالسابقة سماع بعض الشهود امام المحكمة فيتلى في الجلسة ماهو مدون في اوراق الدعوى من اقوالهم واجوبة شركاء المتهم في الجريمة. ويتلى ايضا مايراه الرئيس من تلك الاوراق مساعدا على ظهور الحقيقة. 

المادة 335 
اذا لم يحكم على المتهم الغائب بعد استلامه ومحاكمته مجددا فيسوغ للمحكمة ان تعفيه منةنفقات المحاكمة الغيابية كما يسوغ لها ان تقرر نشر القرار الصادر لمصلحته بالطرق المبينة في المادة 329. 

المادة 336 
تقبل الطعن بطريق النقض: 

الاحكام الصادرة بالدرجةالاخيرة في الجنايات والجنح والمخالفات مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 337 
1- لايجوز الطعن بطريق النقض في الاحكام الصادرة قبل الفصل في الموضوع الا اذا انبنى عليها منع السير في الدعوى. 
2- ولا يعتبر انفاذ الاحكام المذكورة رضوخا لها. 

المادة 338 
لايقبل الطعن بطريق النقض في الحكم مادام الطعن فيه بطريق الاعتراض جائزا. 

المادة 339 
للنيابة العامة والمدعي الشخصي والمسؤول بالمال كل فيما يختص به الطعن بطريق النقض في الحكم الغيابي الصادر عن محكمة الجنايات بجناية 

المادة 340 
- يكون الطعن بالنقض : 

أ- من حق المحكوم عليه. 
ب- من حق المسؤول بالمال والمدعي الشخصي فيما يتعلق بالالتزامات المدنية دون سواها. 
ج- من حق النيابة العامة واذا كان الحكم صادرا وجاهيا بعقوبة الاعدام وجب عليها ان تعرض القضية على محكمة النقض مشفوهة بمذكرة برأيها في الحكم خلال شهر على الاكثر من انقضاء مدة الطعن على الطرفين. 

تنظر محكمة النقض في ابرام او نقض حكم الاعدام المعروض عليها بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 341 
يقبل الطعن بطريق النقض في القرارات الصادرة عن قاضي الاحالة في الاحوال الآتية : 

أ- قرارات التهام الجنائية ، يقبل الطعن فيها من جانب النيابة العامة والمتهم. 
ب- قرارات الاحالة امام محاكم الجنح او المخالفات. يقبل الطعن فيها من جانب النيابة العامة والمدعى عليه اذا فصلت في موضوع الاختصاص او بمسائل لا تملك محكمة الاساس تعديلها. 
ج- قرارات منع المحاكمة. يقبل الطعن فيها من جانب النيابة العامة وبالتبعية من جانب الادعاء الشخصي ويقبل الطعن فيها من المدعي الشخصي طعنا اصليا اذا قضت بعدم الاختصاص او برد الدعوى او اذا ذهل القاضي عن الفصل في احد اسباب الادعاء. 

المادة 342 
لا يقبل الطعن بالنقض الا في الاحوال التالية : 

1- اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه مبنيا على مخالفة القانون او على خطأ في تفسيره. 
2- اذا وقع بطلان في الحكم. 
3- اذا وقع في الاجراءات بطلان أثر في الحكم. 
4- الذهول عن الفصل في احد الطلبات او الحكم بما يجاوز طلب الخصم. 
5- صدور حكمين متناقضين في الواقعة الواحدة. 
6- خلو الحكم من اسبابه الموجبة او عدم كفايتها او غموضها. 

والاصل اعتبار ان الاجراءات قد روعيت اثناء الدعوى ومع هذا فلصاحب الشأن ان يثبت بكافة الطرق ان تلك الاجراءات قد اهملت او خولفت وذلك اذا لم تكن مذكورة في محضر الجلسة ولا في الحكم فاذا ذكر في احدهما انها اتبعت فلا يجوز يجوز اثبات عدم اتباعها الا بطريق الطعن بالتزوير. 

المادة 343 
1- ميعاد طلب النقض لاثون يوما. 
2-ويبدأ هذا الميعاد في الحكم الوجاهي من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره بمواجهة الطاعن او تبليغه اليه اذا كان بمثابة الوجاهي. 
ويبدأ في الحكم الغيابي في الجنح والمخالفات من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ انقضاء ميعاد الاعتراض. 
3- اما قرارات قاضي الاحالة فميعاد طلب نقضها ثلاثة ايام تبدأ في حق النيابة العامة من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ صدور القرار، وفي حق المتهم والمدعي الشخصي من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ التبليغ. 

المادة 344 
1- يقدم الطعن باستدعاء يسجل في ديوان المحكمةالتي اصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه. ويؤشر عليه من قبل رئيس المحكمة والكاتب بتاريخ تسجيله. 
2- ويجب ان يكون الاستدعاء موقعا من الطاعن بالذات او من وكيله القانوني او المنتدب من قبل محكمة الجنايات. 

المادة 245 
تسجيل استدعاء الطعن يستوجب وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه ولا يؤثر في احكام مذكرات التوقيف الصادرة قبله. 

المادة 346 
1- اذا لم يكن الطعن مرفوعا من النيابة العامة او من المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مانعة للحرية او من موظف عام بالاضافة الى وظيفته وجب ععلى الطاعن ان يودع في الخزينة في ميعاد الطعن مقدار التأمين المنصوص عليه في قانون الرسوم والتأمينات القضائية تحت طائلة الرد. 

2- يعفى من ايداع التأمين المكلفون بالايداع الذين حصلوا على قرار بهذا الاعفاء من لجنة المعونة القضائية وفاقا للقواعد المنصوص عليها في قانون المعونة القضائية. 

المادة 347 
لايقبل استدعاء الطعن اذا كان الطاعن محكوما عليه بموجب الحكم المطعون فيه بعقوبة مانعة للحرية لمدة تزيد على ستة اشهر مالم يكن موقوفا او مخلى سبيله بكفالة قبل صدور الحكم او لم يصدر قرار بتوقيفه. 

المادة 248 
على رئيس المحكمة مصدرة الحكم ان يبلغ الطاعن او ممثله وجوب اكمال النواقص الشكلية في الملف خلال ميعاد الطعن وان يأخذ توقيعه على ذلك. 

المادة 349 
1- على رئيس ديوان المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه ان يبلغ الى المحكوم عليه بالذات ان كان موقوفا او الى محل اقامته صورة عن استدعاء الطعن المقدم من النيابة العامة او المدعي الشخصي في ميعاد ثمانية ايام تبدأ من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تسجيل الاستدعاء. 

2-ويحق للمحكوم عليه خلال ثمانية ايام من اليوم الذي يلي التبليغ ان يقدم لائحة جوابية على اسباب النقض بواسطة ديوان المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه. 

المادة 350 
1- عندما تكتمل اضبارة الطعن يرسل رئيس ديوان المحكمة اضبارة النقض وملف الدعوى مرفقين بجدول مصدق بما يتضمناه من الاوراق الى النيابة العامة فترفعها برمتها الى النائب العام لدى محكمة النقض. 

2- تسجل الاوراق في سجلها الخاص ثم يرفعها النائب العام لدى محكمة النقض الى الدائرة الجزائية مرفقة بمطالبتها في ميعاد ثمانية ايام على الاكثر من وصولها الى ديوانه. 

المادة 351 
تدقق المحكمة اضبارة الطعن فاذا وجدت ان الاستدعاءمقدم ممن ليس له حق الطعن او ان الشرائط الشكلية ناقصة او لم تكمل في الميعاد القانوني قررت رد الاستدعاء في الشكل. 

المادة 352 
اذا كان الاستدعاء مقبولا في الشكل فلا حاجة لاصدار قرار خاص بذلك بل تدقق المحكمة في اسباب النقض وتفصل فيها بالرد او القبول. 

المادة 353 
على المحكمة اذا كان الطعن واقعا من المحكوم عليه ان تنقض الحكم من تلقاء نفسها اذا تبين لها مما هو ثابت في الملف ان الحكم المطعون فيه مشوب باجراء مخالف للنظام العام او ان المحكمة التي اصدرته لم تكن مشكلة وفقا للقانون او لم تكن مختصة للفصل في الدعوى او اذا صدر بعد الحكم المطعون فيه قانون يسري على واقعة الدعوى. 

المادة 354 
اذا ردت جميع اسباب الطعن ولم تجد المحكمة سببا للنقض من تلقاء نفسها عملا بالمادة السابقة ردت استدعاء الطعن في الموضوع. 

المادة 355 
في الحالتين المبينتين في المادتين 351 و 354 تحكم المحكمة بمصادرة التأمين اذا كان قد أودع عملاً بالمادة 346 و بالرسوم و المصاريف و تأمر باعادة الأوراق إلى المحكمة مصدرة الحكم المطعون فيه. 

المادة 356 
اذا اشتملت أسباب الحكم على الخطأ في القانون أو وقع خطأ في ذكر النص القانوني أو في وصف الجريمة أو في صفة المحكوم عليه أو أي خطأ آخر وكانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هي المقررة في القانون للجريمة بحسب الوقائع المثبتة في الحكم تصحح محكمة النقض الخطأ الذي وقع وترد الطعن بالنتيجة. 

المادة 357 
ترسل المحكمة صورة طبق الاصل عن الحكم برد الطعن الى النائب العام لديها خلال ثلاثة ايام من صدوره فيحيلها الى النائب العام لدى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه. 

المادة 358 
1- اذا قبلت المحكمة سببا من اسباب النقض او وجدت سببا له من تلقاء نفسها عملا بالمادة 353 قررت نقض الحكم المطعون فيه وارجاع التامين اذا كان قد اودع في الخزينة وامرت باعادة الاوراق الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المنقوض لتحكم في الدعوى من جديد. 

2- واذا كان الطعن للمرة الثانية ورأت المحكمة نقض الحكم المطعون فيه وجب عليها الحكم في الموضوع ولها عند الاقتضاء تحديد جلسة لنظره وتتبع في المحاكمة الاجراءات المقررة للجريمة موضوع الطعن. 

المادة 359 
يعاد التأمين الى مودعه ولو ذهل الحكم عن النص على الاعادة. 

المادة 360 
لاينقض من الحكم الا ماكان متعلقا بالاوجه التي بني عليها النقض ، مالم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 361 
اذا لم يكن الطعن مقدما من النيابة العامة فلا ينقض الحكم الا بالنسبة لمن قدم الطعن. 

المادة 362 
اذا كان مقدم الطعن احد المحكوم عليهم وكانت الاسباب التي بني عليها النقض تتصل بغيره من المحكوم عليهم معه في الدعوى فيحكم بنقض الحكم بالنسبة اليهم ايضا ولو لم يطعنوا فيه. 

المادة 363 
يترتب على رد استدعاء الطعن صيرورةالحكم المطعون فيه مبرما بحق مقدمه. ولا يجوز له بأي حال ان يطعن فيه مرة ثانية. 

المادة 364 
اذا نقض الحكم بناء على طعن احد الخصوم غير النيابة العامة فلا يضار الطاعن بطعنه. 

المادة 365 
يتحتم على الجهة التي صدر عنها الحكم المنقوض اتباع النقض والعمل به. 

المادة 366 
1- اذا تلقى النائب العام امرا خطيا من وزير العدل بعرض اضبارة دعوى على الغرفة الجزائية لوقوع اجراء فيها مخالف للقانون او لصدور حكم او قرار فيها مخالف للقانون. وكان لم يسبق لمحكمة النقض التدقيق في الاجراء او الحكم او القرار المطعون فيه فعليه ان يقدم الاضبارة الى الغرفة الجزائية مرفقة بالامر الخطي وان يطلب بالاستناد الى الاسباب الواردة فيه ابطال الاجراء او نقض الحكم او القرار. 

2- اذا قبلت المحكمة الاسباب المذكورة نقضت الحكم او القرار او ابطلت الاجراء المطعون فيه. 

3- ليس للنقض الصادر عملا بهذه المادة اي اثر الا اذا وقع لصالح المدعى عليه او المحكوم عليه. 

المادة 367 
يجوز طلب اعادة المحاكمة في دعاوى الجناية والجنحة ايا كانت المحكمة التي حكمت بها والعقوبة التي قضت بها وذلك في الاحوال التالية: 

أ - اذا حكم على شخص بجريمة القتل وقامت بعد ذلك ادلة كافية تثبت ان المدعى قتله هو حي. 
ب- اذا حكم على شخص بجناية اوجنحة وحكم فيما بعد على شخص آخر بالجرم نفسه وكان الحكمان لايمكن التوفيق بينهما ويتنج عن ذلك مايؤيد براءة احد المحكوم عليهما. 
ج- اذا حكم على شخص وبعد صدور الحكم قضي بالشهادة الكاذبة على من كان قد شهد عليه بالمحاكمة ولا تقبل شهادة هذا الشاهد في المحاكمة الجديدة
د- اذا وقع او ظهر بعد الحكم حدث جديد او ابرزت مستندات كانت مجهولة حين المحاكمة وكان من شأن ذلك اثبات براءة المحكوم عليه. 

المادة 368 
يعود طلب اعادة المحاكمة : 

أ- في الاحوال الثلاث الاولى : 

1- لوزير العدل. 
2- للمحكوم عليه ولممثله الشرعي اذا كان عديم الاهلية. 
3- لزوجه وبنيه وورثته ولمن اوصى له اذا كان ميتا او ثبتت غيبته بحكم القضاء 
4- لمن عهد اليه المحكوم عليه بطلب الاعادة صراحة. 

ب- في الحالة الرابعة لوزير العدل وحده. 

المادة 369 
يحيل وزير العدل طلب الاعادة على الغرفة الجزائية في محكمة النقض ولا يقرر احالته اذا وجده مبنيا على سبب واه. 

المادة 370 
1- اذا لم يكن الحكم الذي طلبت الاعادة من اجله قد نفذ فيتوقف انفاذه حتما من تاريخ احالة وزارة العدل طلب الاعادة على محكمة النقض. 

2- واذا كان المحكموم عليه موقوفا جاز وقف انفاذ الحكم بناء على امر وزير العدل الى ان تفصل محكمة النقض في طلب الا عادة. 

3- واهذه المحكمة ان تأمر بوقف التنفيذ في قراراها القاضي بقبول طلب اعادة المحاكمة. 

المادة 371 
اذا قررت الغرفة الجزائية في محكمة النقض قبول طلب الاعادة احالت القضية على محكمة من درجة المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بالاساس. 

المادة 372 
اذا تعذر الشروع من جديد في اجراء المحاكمة الشفاهية بمواجهة جميع ذوي العلاقة في الدعوى اما لوفاةالمحكوم عليهم او جنونهم او فرارهم او غيابهم كلهم او بعضهم او عدم مسؤوليتهم جزائيا واما لسقوط الدعوى او الحكم بالتقادم ، فبعد ان تتخذ الغرفة الجزائية في محكمة النقض قرار بامتناع المحاكمة الشفاهية لاحد الاسباب المبينة آنفا تتولى بنفسها رؤية الدعوى بالاساس بحضور المدعين الشخصيين ان وجدوا وبحضور وكلاء تعينهم للمحكوم عليهم ان كانوا قد توفوا وتبطل من الحكم او الاحكام السابقة ماصدر منها بغير وجه حق وتعيد الى ذكرى المتوفين شرفهم الملثوم اذا لزم الامر. 

المادة 373 
اذا كان ابطال الحكم الصادر بحق احد المحكوم عليهم الاحياء يؤدي لانتفاء كل فعل يمكن عده جرما فلا تحال الدعوى على محكمة اخرى وتكتفي الغرفة الجزائية بابطال الحكم. 

المادة 374 
اذا توفى المتهمون او اصبحوا بحالة جنون منذ قرار المحكمة بابطال الحكم الصادر بحقهم قررت الغرفة الجزائية في محكمة النقض بناء على طلب النائب العام الغاء قرارها القاضي باحالة الدعوى على محكمة اخرى وفصلت فيها وفقا للمادة 372. 

المادة 375 
1- اذا طلب المحكوم عليه تعويضا عن الضرر الذي اصابه من جراء الحكم السابق جاز للمحكمة ان تحكم له به في الحكم الصادر ببرائته. 
2- يعود بعد طلب التعويض ، اذا كان المحكوم عليه ميتا ، لزوجه واصوله وفروعه. ولا يحق لغيرهم من الاقرباء ان يطالبوا بالتعويض مالم يثبت ان الحكم سبب لهم ضررا ماديا. 
3- يجوز طلب التعويض في جميع ادوار اعادة المحاكمة. 

المادة 376 
1- تتحمل الدولة التعويض المحكوم به ، ولها ان ترجع به على المدعي الشخصي او المخبراو شاهد الزور الذين كانوا السبب في صدور الحكم بالعقوبة. 
2- يحصل التعويض كالرسوم والنفقات القضائية. 

المادة 377 
1- يعجل طالب الاعادة رسوم ونفقات الدعوى حتى صدور القرار بقبول طلب الاعادة. 
2- اما الرسوم والنفقات اللاحقة فتؤمنها الدوله. 
3- اذا افضت اعادة المحاكمة بالنتيجة الى حكم بالعقوبة قضي على المحكوم عليه برسوم ونفقات الدعوى. 
4- ويقضى بهذه الرسوم والنفقات على طالب الاعادة اذا ظهر غير محق في طلبه. 

المادة 378 
1- يعلق الحكم الصادر ببراءة المحكوم عليه بنتيجة اعادة المحاكمة على باب دار الحكومة او البلدية في البلدة التي صدر فيها الحكم الاول وفي محل وقوع الجرم وفي موطن طالبي الاعادة وفي الموطن الاخير للمحكوم عليه ان كان ميتا. 

2- ينشر حكم البراءة حتما في الجريدة الرسمية وينشر ايضا اذا استدعى ذلك طالب الاعادة في خمس صحف يختارها وتتحمل الدولة نفقات النشر.
المادة 379 
1- في جميع دعا وي التزوير وحالما تبرز الورقة المدعى تزويرها الى قاضي التحقيق او المحكمة ينظم الكاتب محضرا مفصلا بظاهر حالها يوقعه القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة والكاتب والشخص الذي ابرزها وخصمه في الدعوى اذا وجد كمايوقع المذكورون كل صفحة من الورقة نفسها منعا لتبديلها وتحفظ في دائرة التحقيق او قلم المحكمة. 

2- اذا تعذر على بعض الحاضرين توقيع الورقة والمحضر او استنكفوا عن توقيعها صرح بذلك في المحضر. 

3- اذا لم تراع احكام هذه المادة غرم الكاتب بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 204 

المادة 380 
اذا جلبت الورقة المدعى تزويرها من احدى الدوائر الرسمية وقعها الموظف المسؤول عنها وفقا للمادة السابقة والا استهدف للغرامة المبينة في المادة 204 

المادة 381 
يجوز الادعاء بتزوير الاوراق وان كانت قد اتخذت مدارا لمعاملات قضائية او غيرها من المعاملات. 

المادة 382 
1- كل موظف رسمي او شخص عادي استودع ورقة ادعي تزويرها مجبر على تسليمها اذا كلف ذلك بقرار من المحكمة او قاضي التحقيق مفصل الاسباب. 
2- واذا رفض ذلك اكره بالحبس. 
3- يبرئ القرار ومحضر التسليم ذمة الشخص المودعة لديه الورقة تجاه ذوي العلاقة بها. 

المادة 383 
تجري احكام المواد السابقة على الاوراق المبرزة الى قاضي التحقيق او المحكمة للمقابلة والمطابقة. 

المادة 384 
1- يجبر الموظفون الرسميون على تسليم ما يمكن ان يكون لديهم من الاوراق الصالحة للمقابلة والمطابقة ويكرهون على ذلك بالحبس اذا لزم الامر. 2- يبرئ القرار الصادر بهذا الشأن ومحضر التسليم ذمة الشخص المودعة لديه الورقة تجاه ذوي العلاقة بها. 

المادة 385 
1- متى لزم جلب سند رسمي ترك للشخص المودع لديه صورة عنه مطابقة له يصدقها رئيس المحكمة التابع له هذا الشخص ويشرح الكيفية في ذيلها. 

2- واذا كانت الورقة مودعة لدى موظف رسمي قامت النسخة لديه مقام الاصل الى حين استرجاعه ويمكن هذا الموظف ان يعطي نسخا عن لصورة المصدقة مع الشرح المذيلة به. 

3- اما اذا كان السند المطلوب مدرجا في سجل ولا يمكن نزعه منه جاز للمحكمة ان تقرر جلب السجل لديها وان تصرف النظر عن المعاملة المبينة آنفا. 

المادة 386 
1- تصلح الاوراق العادية مدارا للمقابلة والمطابقة اذا تصادق عليها الخصمان. 
2- واما اذا كان الحائز عليها من غبر الموظفين الرسميين فلا يجبر على تسليمها في الحال وان اعترف بوجودها لديه وانما يسوغ للمحقق او للمحكمة بعد جلبه لتسليم الورقة او بيان سبب امتناعه عن ذلك ان تكرهه بالحبس اذا اتضح لها ان امتناعه لا يستند الى سبب مقبول. 

المادة 387 
من استشهد بشأن ورقة مدعى تزويرها يكلف توقيعها اذا ظهر ان له اطلاع عليها. 

المادة 388 
اذا ادعى الخصم المحتج بالتزوير ان مبرز السند مزوره او متدخل في نزويره او تبين من التحقيقات ان المزور او المتدخل بالتزوير لا يزال حيا وان دعوى التزوير لم تسقط بالتقادم فيصار الى تحقيق دعوى التزوير جزائيا على الوجه المبين سابقا. 

المادة 389 
1- للمحكمة المقامة لديها الدعوى ان تقرر عند الادعاء بالتزوير امامها متابعة النظر في الدعوى او التوقف عنها بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام. 
2- اما اذا كانت الدعوى مقتصرة على التعويضات الشخصية فتؤجل المحكمة النظر فيها الى ان يحكم في دعوى التزوير بصورة اصلية. 

المادة 390 
اذا ادعى احد الخصمين اثناء التحقيق او المحاكمة في الدعوى ان الورقة المبرزة مزورة سئل خصمه هل في نيته استعمالها. 

المادة 391 
1- اذا اجاب الخصم انه لايروم استعمال الورقة المدعى تزويرها او سكت عن الجواب ثمانية ايام فلا يؤخذ بها في الدعوى. 
2- اما اذا اجاب بالايجاب فيصار الى رؤية دعوى التزوير الطارئة من ضمن الدعوى الاصلية. 

المادة 392 
يمكن للمحكمة في دعوى التزوير بان تستكتب المدعى عليه او المتهم ، لديها او بواسطة اهل الخبرة فان ابى صرح بذلك في المحضر. 

المادة 393 
1- اذا تبين للمحكمة جزائية كانت ام مدنية ، اثناء رؤية الدعوى مايلمع الى وقوع تزوير ويشير الى مرتكبه قام رئيس المحكمة او النائب العام لديها باحالة الاوراق اللازمة الى النائب العام التابع له محل وقوع هذا الجرم او محل وجود فاعله. 

2- لرئيس المحكمة او النائب العام لديها ان يصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق المدعى عليه ان كان حاضرا في الدعوى. 

المادة 394 
1- اذا تين ان الاسناد الرسمية مزورة بكاملها او ببعض مندرجاتها قضت المحكمة التي ترى دعوى التزوير بابطال مفعول السند او اعادته الى حاله الاصلية بشطب ماأضيف اليه او اثبات ماحذف منه. 

2- ويسطر في ذيل السند خلاصة عن حكم المحكمة. 

3- تعاد الاوراق التي اتخذت مدارا للمقابلة والمطابقة الى مصادرها او الى الاشخاص الذين قدموها والا استهدف الكاتب للغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 204. 

المادة 395 
1- تجري التحقيقات بدعاوى التزوير وفقا للاصول المتبعة في سائر الجرائم. 

2- يحق لرئيس محكمة الجنايات والنائب العام ومعاونيه وقضاة التحقيق وقضاة الصلح علاوة على الصلاحيات التي يتمتعون بها ان يدخلوا مساكن الاشخاص المظنون فيهم انهم يقلدون خواتم الدولة الرسمية ويزوّرون مسكوكاتها واوراقها النقدية وطوابعها الاميرية او يدخلون مثل هذه الاشياء المقلدة او المزورة الى الاراضي السورية او يتوسطون في تداولها حتى ولو كانت مساكن هؤلاء الاشخاص خارجة عن منطقة الموظفين المذكورين. 

3- تجري احكام الفقرة السابقة في تعقب الجرائم المصوص عليها في المادتين 671 و 672 من قانون العقوبات. م 

المادة 396 
1-اذا بدر من احد الحاضرين اثناء انعقاد المحكمة في جلسة علنية او اثناء اجراء تحقيقا ت في محل ما على مرأى من الجمهور علامة استحسان او استهجان او حركة ضوضاء بأية صورة كانت امر رئيس المحكمة او المحقق بطرده. 

2- فاذا ابى الاذعان او عاد بعد طرده امر القاضي بتوقيفه وارساله مع الامر الصادر بهذا الشأن الى محل التوقيف فيبقى موقوفا اربعا وعشرين ساعة على الاكثر. 

المادة 397 
1- اذا تخلل الضوضاء اهانة او اعتداء آخر يستلزم عقوبة تكديرية او جنحية اثناء المحاكمة اجرت المحكمة تحقيقا في الحال وقضت بالعقوبة التي يستوجبها الفعل قانونا. 

2- يخضع حكمها هذا لطرق المراجعة التي تخضع لها الاحكام الصادرة عنها. 

المادة 398 
اذا كان الجرم الواقع جناية نظم رئيس المحكمة محضرا بالواقع وامر بتوقيف المدعى عليه واحالته على النائب العام لاجراء المقتضى. 

المادة 399 
اذا اقتضت الدعوى سماع افادة رئيس الجمهورية انتقل المحقق او رئيس المحكمة او القاضي الذي يعينه رئيس المحكمة مع الكاتب واستمع لافادته بموجب محضر ينظمه بوجه الاصول ويضمه الى اوراق الدعوى. 

المادة 400 
يبلغ رجال السلك الديبلوماسي مذكرات الدعوة بواسطة وزارة الخارجية. 

المادة 401 
اذا كان الشخص المدعو لدى القضاء منتظما في الجيش او في البحرية بلغ مذكرة الدعوة بواسطة رئيس فرقته 

المادة 402 
فيما عدا الرجال الرسميين المذكورين في المواد السابقة يدعى جميع الشهود ايا كانوا ويستمع لافاداتهم لدى القضاء وفقا للاصول المتعلقة بسماع الشهود من هذا القانون. 

المادة 403 
1- اذا قبض على محكوم عليه بعد فراره وانكر هويته عاد الى المحكمة التي حكمت عليه اولا. 
2- بعد ان تتثبت المحكمة من هوية المحكوم عليه الفار تقضي بالعقوبة الاضافية المترتبة قانونا على فراره. 
3- يجري حكم هذه المادة على المحكوم عليه بالابعاد او بالاخراج من البلاد اذا عاد اليها وقبض عليه فيها. 

المادة 404 
تصدر المحكمة حكمها باثبات هوية الفار وبفرض العقوبة الاضافية بعد سماع من يقتضي من شهود النائب العام والمقبوض عليه بمواجهته في جلسة علنية والا كان الحكم باطلا. 

المادة 405 
اذا فقدت اصول الاحكام الصادرة في دعاوى الجناية والجنحة او الاوراق المتعلقة بتحقيقات او محاكمات لم تقترن بنتيجة بعد اواذا اتلفت بالحريق او السيل او باسباب غير عادية او سرقت وتعذرت اعادة تنظيمها طبقت القواعد المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية. 

المادة 406 
1-اذا وجدت خلاصة الحكم او نسخته المصدقة بصورة قانونية اعتبرت بمثابةاصل الحكم وحفظت في مكانه. 

2- اذا كانت الخلاصة او النسخة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة موجودة لدى شخص عادي او موظف رسمي امر رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بتسليمها الى قلم هذه المحكمة ، فان ابى اكرهه بالحبس على التسليم. 

3- ويمكن الشخص او الموظف الموجود لديه خلاصة او نسخة مصدقة عن الحكم المتلف او المسروق او المفقود ان ياخذ عند تسليممها صورة مجانية عنها. 

4- يبريء الامر بتسليم الخلاصة او النسخة ذمة الشخص الموجودة لديه تجاه ذوي العلاقة بها. 

المادة 407 
1- اذا فقد اصل الحكم ولم يعثر على صورة مصدقة عنه وانما عثر على قرار الظن والاتهام فيصار الى اجراء محاكمة واصدار حكم جديد. 
2- وان لم يكن ثمة قرار ظن او اتهام او لم يعثر عليها فتعاد المعاملات ابتداء من القسم المفقود من الاوراق. 

المادة 408 
1- يحل الخلاف على الاختصاص بطريق تعيين المرجع اذا وقعت جريمة وشرعت في رؤيتها محكمتان او باشر تحقيقها قاضيا تحقيق باعتبار ان الجريمة عائدة لكل منهما او اذا قرر كل من قاضي التحقيق او المحكمتين عدم اختصاصه لتحقيقها او رؤيتها او قررت محكمة عدم اختصاصها لرؤية دعوى احالها عليها قاضي التحقيق او قاضي الاحالة ونشأ عما ذكر خلاف على الاختصاص وقف سير العدالة من جراء انبرام القرارين المتناقضين في القضية نفسها. 

2- يجري حكم هذه المادة اذا وقع الخلاف بين محكمة عادية ومحكمة استثنائية او بين محكمتين استثنائيتين او بين قضاة التحقيق لديها. 

المادة 409 
1- يجوز للنائب العام والمدعي الشخصي والمدعىعليه ان يطلبوا تعيين المرجع باستدعاء يقدمونه الى الغرفة الجزائية في مكمة النقض. 
2- اما اذا كان الطلب يتعلق بخلاف على الاختصاص بين محكمتين او قاضيين تابعين لمحكمة استئنافية واحدة فيقدم الطلب الى هذه المحكمة. 

المادة 410 
اذا ورد طلب تعيين المرجع من المدعي الشخصي او المدعى عليه امر رئيس محكمة النقض او الاستئناف بابلاغ صورته الى الخصم وبايداع النائب العام لدى كل من المرحعين القضائيين الواقع بينهما الخلاف نسخة عنه لابداء رأيه فيه وارسال اوراق الدعوى. 

المادة 411 
يجب على المدعي الشخصي او المدعى عليه الجواب على طلب تعيين المرجع المبلغ اليه وعلى النائب العام ابداء رأيه في ميعاد ثمانية ايام على الاكثر من تاريخ التبليغ. 

المادة 412 
1- اذا كان الخلاف واقعا بين محكمتين قررت كل منهما اختصاصها لرؤية الدعوى وجب عليهما التوقف عن اصدار الحكم بمجرد اطلاعهما على طلب تعيين المرجع لحل الخلاف بينهما. 
2- ويتوقف قاضي الاحالة في مثل هذه الحال عن اصدار قراره وانفاذه. 
3- اما التدابير المؤقتة والتحقيقات فيمكن متابعتها بانتظار صدور القرار بتعيين المرجع. 

المادة 413 
1- تنظر محكمة النقض في طلب تعيين المرجع بعد استطلاع رأي النائب العام لديها وتعين في قرارها اي المرجعين القضائيين هو الصالح لتحقيق الدعوى او رؤيتها وتقضي بصحة المعاملات التي اجرتها المحكمة او المحقق الذي قررت عدم اختصاصه. 

2- وتنظر محكمة الاستئناف في الطلب المرفوع اليها وفق الاصول المذكورة في غرفة المذاكرة ولا يقبل قرارها اية مراجعة سوى النقض. 

المادة 414 
اذا لم يكن المدعي الشخصي او المدعى عليه محقا في طلبه تعيين المرجع جاز للمحكمة ان تقضي عليه بغرامة مئة ليرة سورية وبتعويض للخصم عند الاقتضاء. 

المادة 415 
1- للغرفة الجزائية في محكمة النقض ان تقرر في دعوى الجناية والجنحة والمخالفة بناء على طلب النائب العام لديها نقل الدعوى الى قاضي تحقيق آخر او الى محكمة اخرى من درجة المحكمة العائدة اليها رؤية الدعوى في احدى الحالتين الآتيتين : 

أ- اقتضاء المحافظة على الامن العام وذلك عندما يكون تحقيق الدعوى او رؤيتها في منطقة قاضي التحقيق او المحكمة من شأنه الاخلال بالامن العام. 
ب- وجود الارتياب المشروع وذلك عندما تثير وقائع الحال الشبهة في نزاهة المحكمة. 

2- ويمكن ايضا نقل الدعوى بناء على طلب المدعى عليه او المدعي الشخصي للارتياب المشروع. 

المادة 416 
اذا مثل المدعي الشخصي او المدعى عليه برضاه لدى محكمة او قاضي تحقيق فليس له ان يستدعي نقل الدعوى الا اذا كانت الاسباب الموجبة للارتياب المشروع قد ظهرت فيما بعد. 

المادة 417 
1- للنائب العام ان يطلب رأسا الى محكمة النقض نقل الدعوى للارتياب المشروع من المحكمة القائم لديها. 
2- اما طلب نقل الدعوى محافظة على الامن العام فعليه ان يقدمها الى وزير العدل مشفوعا بالاسباب الموجبة له. ويقرر الوزير احالة الطلب على محكمة النقض اذا اقتضت الحال. 

المادة 418 
1- تنظر محكمة النقض في طلب نقل الدعوى فان قررت نقلها قضت في القرار نفسه بصحة المعاملات التي اجرتها المحكمة او قاضي التحقيق الذي قرر نقل الدعوى من لدنه. 

2-اذا قضت محكمة النقض برد الطلب حكمت بالغرامة والتعويض المبين في المادة 414. 

المادة 419 
تجري احكام المواد 410و 411 و412 اذا كان طلب نقل الدعوى مبنيا على سبب الارتياب المشروع. 

المادة 420 
لايمنع رد طلب نقل الدعوى من تقديم طلب جديد بنقلها بالاستناد الى اسباب جديدة ظهرت بعد قرار الرد.
المادة 421 
تنظم السجون ومحال التوقيف بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء. 

المادة 422 
يتفقد قاضي التحقيق وقاضي الصلح مرة واحدة في الشهر ورؤساء المحاكم الجزائية مرة واحدة كل ثلاثة اشهرعلى الاقل الاشخاص الموجودين في محال التوقيف والسجون. 

المادة 423 
لرؤساء المحاكم الجزائية وقضاة التحقيق وقضاة الصلح ان يأمروا حراس محال التوقيف والسجون باجراء التدابير التي يقتضيها التحقيق والمحاكمة. 

المادة 424 
على كل من علم بتوقيف احد الناس في امكنة غير التي اعدتها الحكومة للحبس والتوقيف ان يخبر بذلك النائب العام او قاضي التحقيق او قاضي الصلح. 

المادة 425 
1-عندما يبلغ الموظفون المذكورون في المادة السابقة مثل هذا الخبر عليهم ان يتوجهوا في الحال الى المحل الحاصل فيه التوقيف وان يطلقوا سراح من كان موقوفا بصورة غير قانونية. 
2- واذا تبين لهم سبب قانوني موجب للتوقيف ارسلوا الموقوف في الحال الى النائب العام او قاضي الصلح العائد اليه الامر. 
3- وعليهم ان ينظموا محضرا بالواقع.. 
4- واذا اهملوا العمل بما تقدم عدوا شركاء في جريمة حجز الحرية الشخصية وجرت الملاحقة بحقهم بهذه الصفة. 

المادة 426 
تجري اعادة الاعتبار المنصوص عليها في المادتين 158 و 159 من قانون العقوبات وفقا للاصول التالية : 

المادة 427 
يقدم المحكوم عليه طلب اعادة اعتباره الى قاضي الاحالة ويعين فيه ايا من المادتين المذكورتين من قانون العقوبات تنطبق حاله عليها. 

المادة 428 
يدرس قاضي الاحالة الطلب ويتحقق من استيفاء الطالب الشروط المقتضاة ثم يحيل الاوراق الى النائب العام لابداء مطالبته. 

المادة 429 
1- اذا كانت اعادة الاعتبار مما تنطبق عليه احكام المادة 159 من قانون العقوبات وكانت شروطها متوافرة كلها اصدر قاضي الاحالة قراره بقبول الطلب. 
2- يرسل القاضي صورة مصدقة عن قراره الى النائب العام فيودعها المحكمة التي حكمت على المستدعي بالدرجة الاخيرة لتشرح الكيفية على هامش حكمها في سجل الاحكام. 

المادة 430 
1- اذا كانت اعادة الاعتبار مما تنطبق عليه احكام المادة 185 من قانون العقوبات ابدى قاضي الاحالة رأيه في الطلب وارسل الاوراق بواسطة النيابة العامة الى المحكمة التي حكمت على المستدعي بالدرجة الاخيرة. 
2- ويعود لهذه المحكمة امر اصدار القرار بقبول الطلب او برفضه بعد اخذ مطالبة النيابة العامة. 

المادة 431 
اذا قررت المحكمة قبول الطلب امرت في القرار نفسه بشرح الكيفية على هامش الحكم الاول في سجل الاحكام. 

المادة 432 
اذا رد طلب اعادة الاعتبار فلا يسوغ تجديده قبل مضي سنة عليه ابتداء من تاريخ تبليغ قرار الرفض. 

المادة 433 
على النيابة العامة تبليغ القرار الصادر باعادة الاعتبار الى دائرة السجل العدلي لشطب الحكم من سجل المحكوم عليه 

المادة 434 
1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام بوفاة المدعى عليه او بالعفو العام او بالتقادم. 
2- وتسقط تبعا لسقوط الحق الشخصي في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في القانون. 

المادة 435 
1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام بوفاة المدعى عليه سواء اكان لجهة تطبيق العقوبة الاصلية او العقوبة الاضافية او الفرعية. 
2- اما اذا كانت الاشياء المضبوطة من المواد الممنوعة قانونا بحد ذاتها فلا تعاد الى ورثة المتوفى. 
3- ويبقى للمتضرر اقامة دعوى بالتعويض على ورثة المتوفى لدى المحكمة المدنية. 

المادة 436 
1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام بالعفو العام. 
2- وتبقى دعوى التعويض من اختصاص المحكمة الواضعة يدها على دعوى الحق العام حين صدور العفو العام. 

المادة 437 
1- تسقط دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي بانقضاء عشر سنوات من تاريخ وقوع الجناية اذا لم تجر ملاحقة بشأنها خلال تلك المدة. 
2- وتسقط ايضا الدعويان المذكورتان بانقضاء عشر سنوات على المعاملة الا خيرة اذا اقيمت الدعوى واجريت التحقيقات ولم يصدر حكم بها. 

المادة 438 
تسقط دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي في الجنحة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات على الوجه المبين في الحالتين المذكورتين في المادة السابقة. 

المادة 439 
تسقط دعوى الحق العام ودعوى الحق الشخصي في المخالفة بانقضاء سنة كاملة على وقوعها على الوجه المبين في المادة 437. 

المادة 440 
مدة التقادم في العقوبات المحكوم بها من اي نوع كانت هي المبينه في المادة 161 وما يليها حتى المادة 167 من قانون العقوبات. 

المادة 441 
اذا حكم على شخص بالوجه الغيابي وسقطت بالتقادم العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه فلا يسوغ له في مطلق الاحوال ان يطلب من المحكمة ابطال محاكمته الغيابية ورؤية الدعوى بحقه مجددا. 

المادة 442 
1- تسقط التعويضات المحكوم بها في الدعاوى الجزائية بالتقادم المنصوص عليه للاحكام المدنية. 
2- اما الرسوم والنفقات المحكوم بها لمصلحة الخزينة فتسقط بالتقادم المتعلق بالأموال الاميرية. ويوقف التقادم بشأنها وجود المحكوم عليه في السجن انفاذا لأي حكم. 

المادة 443 
لا تحول المواد السابقة دون مراعاة احكام التقادم الواردة في القوانين الخاصة ببعض الجنح والمخالفات. 

المادة 444 
1- يقوم بانفاذ الاحكام الجزائية التي اكتسبت قوة القضية المقضية النائب العام لدى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم. 
2- ويقوم قاضي الصلح مقام النائب العام بانفاذ الاحكام في المراكز التي لا يوجد فيها نيابة عامة. 

المادة 445 
1- يمكن التوسل بالحبس الاكراهي وفقا لقانون الاجراء لانفاذ الالزامات المدنية المحكوم بها غير النشر ورد المال. 
2- عند الحكم على عدة اشخاص بالتضامن فيما بينهم ينفذ الحكم بالحبس الاكراهي على كل منهم بقدر نصيبه منه. 
3- يوقف المحبوسون اكراهيا في امكنة خاصة. 

المادة 446 
تجري احكام المواد 53و54و55و62و64و166 من قانون العقوبات في انفاذ الاحكام الجزائية. 

المادة 447 
يجب على المحكوم عليه بالرسوم وبالنفقات القضائية ان يدفعها الى صندوق المال في مدة عشرة ايام من تاريخ انذاره بعد اكتساب الحكم قوة القضية المقضية والا قرر النائب العام او قاضي الصلح العائد اليه الامر حبسه مدة اربع وعشرين ساعة عن كل ليرتين سوريتين ولا يجوز ان تجاوز مدة الحبس ستة اشهر. 

المادة 448 
يطبق النائب العام قاعدة التقسيط المبينة في المادة 535 من قانون العقوبات على الرسوم والنفقات القضائية. 

المادة 449 
يؤمن انفاذ عقوبة الحبس بطريقة التكليف الخطي للدرك او الشرطة. 

المادة 450 
ان مدة الحبس التي يقضيها المحكوم عليه استبدالا للغرامة والرسوم والنفقات القضائية تلاشي الدين المحكوم عليه به للخزينة. 

المادة 451 
اذا حبس المحكوم عليه ايفاء للغرامة و الرسوم القضائية واظهر رغبته وهو في السجن في ان يفي دينه تجاه الدولة امر النائب العام او من يقوم مقامه باخراجه من السجن واحضاره اليه لدفع الامواال المترتبة بعد حسم مايوازي منها المدة التي قضاها في الحبس. 

المادة 452 
اذا ادى المحكوم عليه لدى توقيفه المبلغ المطلوب منه بكامله اخلي سبيله في الحال واصبح القرار بابدال الغرامة والرسوم والنفقات القضائية بالحبس لاغيا. 

المادة 453 
1- بحال غيبة المحكوم عليه او قصره تحصل الغرامة والرسوم والنفقات القضائية بمعرفة وزير المالية كما تحصل الاموال الاميرية. 
2- وتحصل بالطريقة نفسها الرسوم والنفقات القضائية في حال وفاة المحكوم عليه. 

المادة 454 
1- لاينفذ الحكم بالاعدام الا بعد استطلاع رأي لجنة العفو وموافقة رئيس الدولة. 
2- يشنق المحكوم عليه بالاعدام داخل بناية السجن او في محل آخر يعينه المرسوم القاضي بانفاذ العقوبة. 
3- يحظر انفاذ الاعدام ايام الجمع والاعياد الوطنية او الدينية. 
4- يؤجل انفاذ الاحكام بالحامل الى ان تضع حملها. 

المادة 455 
1- يجري انفاذ الحكم بالاعدام بحضور الاشخاص الآتي ذكرهم : 

أ- رئيس الهيئة التي اصدرت الحكم وفي حال تعذر حضوره قاض يختاره الرئيس الاول. 
ب- النائب العام او احد معاونيه. 
ج- رئيس المحكمة البدائية التابع لها مكان التنفيذ. 
د- كاتب المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم. 
ن- محامي المحكوم عليه. 
و- احد رجال الدين من الطائفة التي ينتمي اليها المحكوم عليه. 
ز- مدير السجن 
ح- ضابط الشرطة او قائد الدرك التابع له مكان التنفيذ 
ط- طبيب السجن او الطبيب الشرعي في المنطقة. 

2- ويجري انفاذ الحكم بحضور الاشخاص المذكورين اعلاه دون سواهم اذا حصل التنفيذ داخل بناية السجن. 

المادة 456 
يسأل القاضي البدائي المحكوم عليه اذا كان له مايريد بيانه قبل انفاذ الحكم به. فيدون اقواله بمعاونة الكاتب في محضر خاص. 

المادة 457 
1-ينظم كاتب محكمة الجنايات محضرابانفاذ الاعدام يوقعه من رئيس الهيئة التي اصدرت الحكم او نائبه والنائب العام او معاونه وكاتب المحكمة وتعلق نسخة من المحضر فور تنظيمه في المحل الذي اجري فيه التنفيذ وتبقى معلقة مدة اربع وعشرين ساعة. 
2- ينسخ الكاتب محضر انفاذ الحكم في ذيل الاصل المحفوظ في المحكمة. 
3- اذا لم يراع الكاتب هذه المادة استهدف للغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 204. 

المادة 458 
1- يحظر نشر اي بيان في الصحف يتعلق بالتنفيذ عدا المحضر المبين في المادة السابقة. 
2- كل مخالفة لأحكام هذه المادة يستهدف مرتكبها للعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 410 من قانون العقوبات. 

المادة 459 
تنظر في جميع طلبات العفو الخاص وفقا للاصول الآتي بيانها لجنة مؤلفة من خمسة قضاة في المرتبة الاولى احدهم الرئيس يعينون جميعهم بمرسوم. 

المادة 460 
1- يرفع طلب العفو الى رئيس الدولة مباشرة او بواسطة وزير العدل بموجب استدعاء يوقعه المحكوم عليه او وكيله او احد افراد اسرته. 
2- ويعفى الاستدعاء من الطوابع والرسوم. 

المادة 461 
عند صدور حكم الاعدام يحيل وزير العدل اوراق الدعوى حالا على لجنة العفو مرفقة بتقرير النائب العام لدى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم فتنظر فيها وتبدي رأيها في اقتضاء انفاذ عقوبة الاعدام او ابدالها بغيرها وذلك خلال خمسة ايام على الاكثر. 

المادة 462 
فيما خلا الحكم بالاعدام لايعرض طلب العفو على اللجنة اذا ابدى النائب العام رأيه برده مالم يأمر رئيس الدولة بعرض الطلب على اللجنة. 

المادة 463 
يضع رئيس اللجنة او من ينيبه عنه من اعضائها تقريرا موجزا عن وقائع القضية والادلة المسند الحكم اليها وعن اسباب طلب العفو او الاسباب الموجبة لانفاذ عقوبة الاعدام او لإبدالها بغيرها. 

المادة 464 
تنظر اللجنة بعد سماع بيان مقررها واطلاعها على الاوراق ، في التهمة والادلة التي قامت عليها وفي اسباب طلب العفو او مقتضيات انفاذ عقوبة الاعدام او ابدالها بغيرها. وتبدي رأيها سرا بالاجماع او بالاغلبية في قبول طلب العفو او رده وفي وجوب انفاذ عقوبة الاعدام او ابدالها بغيرها وذلك بموجب تقرير ترفعه الى وزير العدل. 

المادة 465 
يمكن للجنة ان تنعقد من الرئيس وعضوين من اعضائها في طلبات العفو عن الاحكام الصادرة في دعاوى الجنحة. 

المادة 466 
يتوقف عند طلب العفو انفاذ الحكم اذا قضي بالغرامة او بالحبس اقل من سنة ولم يكن المحكوم عليه موقوفا وذلك بناء على اشعار يرسله رئيس اللجنة الى النائب العام بورود طلب العفو عليها. 

المادة 467 
1- اذا رد رئيس الدولة طلب العفوبعد ان تكون اللجنة قد نظرت فيه فلا يمكن المحكوم عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او لمدة عشر سنوات فأكثر ان يجدد طلب العفو قبل انقضاء ثلاث سنوات في الحال الاولى وسنتين في الحال الثانية على ابلاغه قرار الرد. 

2- ولا يجوز للمحكوم عليه التماس العفو ثانية اذا قضى الحكم بالغرامة او بالحبس سنة فما دون ولا يحول ذلك دون استعمال رئيس الدولة حقه في الامر بعرض طلب العفو الجديد على اللجنة. 

3- ويسوغ للمحكوم عليه تجديد طلب العفو بعد انقضاء سنة في الاحوال الاخرى. 

المادة 468 
اذا استجاب رئيس الدولة طلب العفو اصدر مرسوما بهذا الشأن.


تعديل:

إن رئيس الدولة.
بناء على الأمر العسكري رقم ( 2 ) تاريخ 3/12/1951.
وعلى المرسوم التشريعي رقم 257 تاريخ 8 حزيران 1952 المتضمن تنظيم السلطات العامة.
وبناء على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 10 وتاريخ 19/6/1952.
يرسم ما يلي:ـ
مادة 1 ـ لا يسوغ للمدعى عليه في جرائم الخيانة أو التجسس الاستعانة بمحام لدى قاضي التحقيق.
مادة 2 ـ إن اختيار المتهم محامياً عنه في الدعاوى المار ذكرها يحتم موافقة المحكمة على قبول الوكيل المختار وقرارها بهذا الشأن لا يقبل طريقاً من طرق المراجعة.
مادة 3 ـ ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويبلغ من يلزم لتنفيذ أحكامه.
دمشق في 4/10/1371 و 26/2/1952.
الزعيم فوزي سلو.


تعديل :
أقر مجلس النواب وأصدر رئيس الجمهورية القانون الآتي:ـ
مادة 1.
ـ1 في الجرائم الداخلة في اختصاص المحاكم العسكرية والماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي المنصوص عليها في المواد (263 إلى نهاية المادة 311) من قانون العقوبات وفي جرائم انتماء العسكريين إلى الأحزاب السياسية والاشتراك في الأعمال السياسية المنصوص عليها في المواد (147 إلى نهاية المادة 150) من قانون العقوبات العسكري وجرائم الخيانة والتجسس والتجنيد لصالح العدو المنصوص عليها في المواد (154 إلى نهاية المادة 161) من القانون المذكور، يقصر ميعاد التمييز المنصوص عليه في المادة (15) من قانون العقوبات العسكري إلى خمسة أيام والميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة (26) من القانون المذكور إلى ثلاثة أيام.
ـ2 على محكمة التمييز ترجيح القضايا المذكورة المرفوعة إليها على غيرها والبت بها في ميعاد ثلاثة أيام عمل إذا كان التمييز متعلقاً بقرار صادر عن قضاة التحقيق وثمانية أيام عمل إذا كان التمييز متعلقاً بحكم أو بقرار صادر عن إحدى المحاكم العسكرية. تبدأ هذه المهل من اليوم التالي لوصول اضبارة القضية إلى ديوان المحكمة.
ـ3 يعود لمجلس القضاء الأعلى تحديد مسؤولية القضاة في حالة مخالفتهم أحكام الفقرة الثانية.
مادة 2.
ـ وزراء الدولة مكلفون بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
دمشق في 4/5/1955 هاشم الأتاسي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المرسوم التشريعي رقم 8 للعام 2000 المتضمن تعديل في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية 



رئيس الجمهورية بناء على أحكام الدستور 
يرسم ما يلي: 
المادة 1: 
يلغى المقطع الأخير من الفقرة/4/ من المادة/130/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم/112/ تاريخ / 13/3/1950/ وتعديلاته0 وتضاف إلى المادة/130/ المشار إليها فقرة برقم/5/ بالصيغة الآتية: 
/ 5/ يجوز إخلاء سبيل المدعى عليه أو المتهم بإحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم/37/ لعام/1966/ وتعديلاته المتضمن قانون العقوبات الاقتصادية بكفالة نقدية أو مصرفية أو عقارية لا تقل عما يضمن أداء الحقوق الشخصية والرسوم والمصاريف وحضور أدوار التحقيق والمحاكمة وتنفيذ الحكم. 
وفي حال فرار المتهم المخلى سبيله وصدور حكم غيابي بحقه تستوفي الجهة المدعية الحقوق الشخصية المحكوم بها بمقدار ما تضمنه الكفالة ويخضع الباقي من الكفالة للأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل . 
تستثنى جرائم تزوير النقد وترويجه وسرقة السيارات من إخلاء السبيل في جميع أدوار التحقيق والمحاكمة. 
المادة/2/ ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويعتبر نافذا من تاريخ صدوره0 
دمشق في 9/2/1421هـ و 14/5/2000م.*

----------

